# Poor Responder........part 48



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes to you all










Take care
Natasha x

THE BORING BUT ESSENTIAL BIT

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off.  ~ click here for more information

Inevitably, and sadly, on the IVF board there will be both positive and negative outcomes to treatment. While I am sure everyone here loves a great success story and wants to keep in touch on clinic threads, please can those who have been successful, exercise consideration towards others when chatting about their pregnancies/babies in this area. That is not to say do not talk about your wonderful gift just, please think of those less fortunate and how they may be feeling when you post. Scan pictures etc. can be uploaded to the gallery (please PM me if you need help doing that) and links provided in thread.

*CLICK HERE FOR SITE & CHAT ETIQUETTE*
 ~ click here

Some useful places to visit post treatment: 
Bun In The Oven:  ~ click here

Negative Cycle:  ~ click here


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wohoooo ! ! 1st to post maybe it will bring me luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

and some lucky 7 bubbles to you for extra good luck 



Take care
Natasha


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Minxy!

Just a quick one to keep up with the thread


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Natasha, hope you're ok x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm ok thanks Beach.... 

....how are you holding up ? 

N xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

minxy thank you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Holding up just but it's not easy, so many reminders and so many dreams ended


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Button -          Congratulations on your BFP.

Ophelia - so sorry the scan didn't go well.  I hope the next one is more positive, it is early days yet so things could change   

Laura - I hope the bleeding stops soon.  

Steph - good luck with the next scan.  I am glad the follies are still growing.   

Carol - Wow!  7 eggs, that's fab.  Good luck with the fertilization.

Popsi - good luck with the scan tomorrow  

Thanks for all the comments re donor egg.  I am just being impatient.  I should give DHEA a chance first  

Lainey x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Button* -  that is fantastic news -  - congratulatons to you and your DH and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy.

*Nikki2008* - brilliant news from you too  - hope you soon get confirmation of a lovely clear  !

*Carol* - wooooo 7 eggs - who would have believed it!!  am  that they are getting lurved up with your DH's  in the love lab as we speak and that you get a great fertilisation rate.   

*Ophelia *- chin up hon  - Wednesday IS going to bring some more follies    and tomorrow is bringing your lovely man - looking forward to seing him again, and I know Paul is looking forward to some man-chat later this week, bless him, after he has listened good as gold to me and you rattling on and on lol  Hope you had a nice time when you met Nancy tonight 

*Popsi* - good luck for your scan tomorrow    - hope your ovaries are responding and you have some lovely clear follies showing. 

*Laura *- sorry you had bad news re your client's family - so sad  Hope your bleeding stops very soon and that it is just your body sorting itself out to create more room in there/shrinking that 4th sac etc 

*Mira *- hope you are having a lovely time in Scotland 
*
Pesca *- good luck to you!  

*Ally* - 

*Kazzie* - lots of  - hope the lap and HSG go smoothly.   

*Beachy* - 

*Lainey* - sorry you are feeling flat and finding it hard to wait a few months to try DHEA - I really do think it would be worth trying, if only so you never wonder "what if?". Have you been having treatment at Holly House/EHFC? The reason I ask is cos you mentioned Fostimon/Merional and they are the only clinic I know who use those drugs... I was there for my first 3 ICSI cycles (well 4 if you include one converted to IUI).

*Nix *- I never had Orgalutran before but think it's same as cetrotide, just a different brand name. Am only a little worried as ideally it should be started when the follies reach 13mm, unfortunately mine were only on 11mm on Saturday and the doc felt giving it too early could slow things down even more, so we waited until today and lead follie is 18mm - think this is what they meant when they said I might lose one.

Am really hoping you never have to think about adoption as the ARGC will refresh the parts other clinics haven't reached.   

Sorry to anyone I have missed - hope you are all well! 

Love Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Mrs O -   am so sorry that the scan didn't go well.  Bl**dy cysts - I've had them and they're so annoying.  I hope the next scan brings better news   

Steph - So glad your scan went well    I think Mira's prediction of three eggs is spot on.  Sending you lots of    that your follies even out a little and are perfectly ripe for EC  

Button - Fantastic news on your BFP!  What was your HCG level?  We like to speculate on this board as to whether it's twins, triplets or more!!!  Do share!

Carol - 7 eggs!!!  That's flippin' brilliant.  Am so chuffed for you.  Sending you lots of    for the fertilisation call today   

Nikki - Is your blood test tomorrow

Beach - How was your first day back?  How are you bearing up?  Thinking of you  

Popsi -   

Hello to Lainey, Nix, LB, Nickster, etc and the rest of you


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya, just got soaked in a thunderstorm so just a quick message.  4 eggs have fertilised so we have ET on Thursday at 11:30am.  

Carol
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls .. just a quick update from me, had scan and lining is 9.4mm.. follicles are 17.4, 15.3, 12.8 and a small 5.1 .. may not seem great but as a poor responder with thin lining problems in the past, i am reasonably ok with the results, scan on friday again now so hopefully things will get better by then too, lots of fluids and tummy warm..     let us have a chance this time xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Popsi - that's fab news.  It only takes one so to have a few is great.  Well done, you must be really pleased.   they keep growing  

Carol - that's a really good result.  Well done and good luck for ET  

Lainey x


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope you all don't mind me jumping in with questions every now & again - I am not very good at keeping up with the threads!

I wanted a bit of advice on whether or not to carry on with my current TX - had my first scan after starting stims yesterday and there is only 1 good size follicle (16mm).  This is day 5 of stims & last time on the SP by this stage I had 1 large, 1 medium & 1 small follicle.  There are about another 6 or so follicles but they are all under 10mm and have not grown yet.  I have been anxious about the LP as I was worried that my poor old ovaries would find it hard to get going & this does seem to be the case.  I really wish we had just stuck with stimming only as my bloods were the best yet this month (FSH: 10, E2: 200 & AMH up to 1.8 from 0.7!) 

I saw the doctor yesterday & he advised me to carry on with my protocol (1 sniff of synarel twice daily & 375iu menopur) & come back for another scan on wednesday to see if any of the little follicles start growing.  He told me he wants to go for the 1 follicle if not but I just feel this would be a waste of money.  This run away follicle is my usual problem & the reason they put me on downregging & has been there since my first pill scan (when it was 13mm) - it has gone up, down & now up again in size & I'm worried about this being my only hope as it has been hanging about so long!

Basically I'm worried that the nasal spray is stopping my other follicles from growing, that my lead follicle is too old and has been going up & down too much, and that it is not worth spending £4,000 on something I could do on a natural cycle.  I am very disappointed and sad and just don't want to make a mistake out of desperation.  Please help!!!

Thank you all. x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

I just wanted to say a huge big thank you to all you lovely ladies.  When I look at my journey from the beginning to now I know I wouldn't have got this far without the advice from you all, you have all been truly wonderful and I really do appreciate it.  This is the only place that I can chat about things where you really do understand and know what I'm going through.  So just wanted to give you all big   and say thank you with all my heart.
Carol
xx
PS  After ET does anyone have any tips to try and encourage a BFP.  I plan to eat lots of healthy fruit and veg, drink milk and have quite a lot of bed rest if I can.  I don't work so don't have that to worry about and have just ordered some books to keep me occupied.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post from work to keep the thread.

Button, huge congratulations on your BFP
Nikki2008, congrats to you too.  

Beachgirl, I've just read your story.  I am so sorry, I can't imagine how awful it must be to have a MC this late.

Carol, great news about 4 embies.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Whoops sorry no other persos but just wanted to reply to Steph quickly - hon don't worry about the Orgalutran. Don't forget my man had me taking it before I'd even started stimming and I still ended up with 15 eggs, even if the fert rate was rubbish!  And it might still stop that big one from popping so it's all good!
xxx


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

hi Guys

Quite new to this posting so please bare with ...  

I am on day 7 of stims and yesterday I had a scan and blood test. When I was scanned the doctor seemed vague. She said I had 3 x 10mm F's one on  my good Ovary and the other two on my scared !!! (why does that happen!!) with allot of small F's. She said it may be a good idea to put up my does of M .. so off I went for the blood test with the nurse and I asked her .. "will these get any bigger or is all my energy going into making as many rather than size ..

She said at my age (2 it was natural and that it should all catch up. also if I had some large F's now they would be worried they would be too big ..Tomorrow is my next scan and I am so worried. can anyone quash my fears or pass on their experience . 

Cheers tray xxxx


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

oh and forgot to say ... bloods came back normal so I am on the same dose level ...

really must read my posts before i put up!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Forgot to say congrats to Button too!

LS sorry no advice except to say that the Lister are supposed to be one of the best and if they're saying to continue, it's with good reason. Are you keeping your tum warm and drinking loads of liquids? Stay     hon!  

Carol - Zita West recommends 3 days bedrest and then gentle walks and stuff like that.  I for some bizarre reason climbed up the stairs at Montmartre and the Arc de Triomphe on day 4 which I don't think quite qualifies as gentle exercise and I did get a +ive result, however briefly.  Mind you, I would put that mini-implantation mostly down to the amount of giggling I did with my girls when they came to visit me just after ET.  Laughter and those happy hormones really help the embies bed in.  Get loads of funny dvds and videos and books and stay away from hospital dramas (no matter how good they are!) cos childbirth is ALWAYS traumatic in those shows or there's other negative pregnancy related storylines so best to steer clear I think!  I even avoided watching the news during my 2ww!  Keep it light and keep smiling hon    

Ophelia - sorry your having a hard time of it but it must be nice to have Steph there, even if her DH is getting it in the earhole off both of you!  Your man will be there soon and I'm   and   that your next scan will show great improvement!

Love to all I really must go and have something to eat I've spent hours on here ranting and advising in turn on different boards and haven't eaten anything all day!

xxx


Oops ps Tracy, don't worry I think those results are encouraging on day 7, especially if their going to increase your dose (of Menopur?)  Keep your tum warm and drink as much milk (organic) and water as you can stand!  Good luck!

xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button, great news!  just saw it.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

had another scan and blood test today and the follies are now all 18mm - 20mm, which is good - he was going to have me trigger tonight but then the result of my blood test today came back and it had only gone up 3 from 142 to 145. 

The doc said this is very low for 3 follicles after stimming for so long, that the figure plateauing is not a good sign, and to be prepared that there may be only one or no eggs. This was Dr Caracan speaking (Mrs O and I call him Dr Doom!) and he is always on the negative side, so am gonna try to stay  and not be too disheartened!

He has sent me away for one more day of stims/cetrotide to see if that makes a difference and EC will be Friday I think.

Now just praying that I'll get an egg!! Feel glad they we are making it as far as EC though, and am very happy with the monitoring I have had from the Jinemed  - tomorrow's scan will be the 6th (plus one I had in London before flying over) and the 4th blood test - I know I wouldn't have got that from any UK clinic apart from the ARGC.

Had quite bad diarrhea this morning - is better now after an imodium tablet and a lazy afternoon 

A few quick personals -

*Carol* - 4 embryos is fantastic - well done! am so, so pleased for you  Good lcuk for ET  - I don't think you really need to do anything special in the 2ww, just whatever will stop you feeling like you are going mad!  Eat healthily, rest when you can, and like Nix said, try to relax and stay happily  - you have every chance for this to work    Glad we were of help - I know exactly how you feel as have had so much support myself from this site and this wonderful thread in particular - nobody could understand unless they know how it feels to pray for even one egg! 

*Nix* - enjoy your grub!

*Anna* and *Traceymohair *- Hi! 

*Latestarter* - hi hon and welcome back  - I would hang in there with the stims and try not to even think about the cancellation word if I was you - so much can change over 2 days amd it could be a different story on Wednesday. The 6 small ones could have caught up - I went from 1 follie to 3 myself on this cycle at the same stage you are at. I don't know much about LP, having never had one, but think they could stim you for longer and maybe let the big follie go in order to let the 6 grow big enough? Good luck    and let us know how you get on 

*Traceya* - hi and welcome - I think your response sounds absolutely fine for this stage of stimming, the smaller ones should all catch up and I'm pretty sure you're set for a great batch of eggs    Quality is infinitely more important than quantity in IVF anyway - good luck! and let us know how you get on. 

Love to all - am I right in saying the weather's rubbish at home? I def won't moan about it being hot here if it is! 

Steph xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Quick update - I tested with Boots own brand pregnancy test and got a cross, so feeling a bit more confident, blood test is tomorrow. Does anybody know how sensitive the Boots one is? Presumably less sensitive that First Response? 

Sorry for lack of personals, will try to catch up soon.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry no but quietly excited for you. xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Steph, that Doc does sound a bit doom and gloom!  I hope they are pleasantly surprised with 3 eggs on Friday - so glad you're getting to EC xxx

Come Friday I will be   and thinking   thoughts for you!  And hope Ophelia's scan goes well too
Yes enjoy the hot weather...I got drenched cycling to work this morning.  It's not even warm enough for short sleeves here....

I've been away for a few days - catching up with everyone's news...congrats to Nikki 

Huge, huge commiserations Nix.  I'm really sorry.  And to Ally for her cancelled cycle


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone BBL for personals but can someone kindly tell me how to do a signature at the bottom - I went into my profile and at the bottom where it says signature it won't let me click in box!  

Thanks love Karen xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hi - all - it's just taken me about an hour to catch up, and I can't remember most of it but here goes!

Steph - good luck for EC - I had lots of postponed trigger days i think due to E levels, from fri - tues I think and had dr doom for one of those. Luckily I saw dr tesken lots as well!!

Ophelia - fingers crossed!!! lots of     coming your way!

mirr - hope bob is ok and colic not too bad ( I only know about horsey type of colic!) Your post a while ago about my BFP news made me chuckle - some people at work only found out about it today and I am rapidly expanding!!! They must have thought I had too many pies!!!

Button congrats on BFP!

Laura - glad to hear 3 heartbeats beating away - I thought about a doppler the other day - had a midwife app and it was a trainee one - she took ages to find heart beat and I was getting a little worried!! got there in end and and all seemed well but got pee test results back monday and Unfortunately I have got a urine infection- wouldn't have known without test! Hope antibiotics are ok and not harmful

Hello to all those others who are cycling and scanning at the moment lots of good luck!!  sorry I have forgotten all names!

Sorry to hear about your news nix - we had planned an app with argc before we heard of jinemed and it took about 3 months to get, fortunately we were lucky and didn't need to go. 

Someone was talking about Lp and SP a while ago- we had a poor response on 1st LP, but jinemed advised us to do LP again as apparently 5% better outcome with eggs or something! So we did and this time it worked.

Anyway I have now broken up for summer and vow to keep more upto date with everyone's news.

Hello to Emma - I like your bump pic - mine is growing but it feels like every time my bump grows, the rest of me gets bigger too- so it's spread evenly all around!

sorry if I have missed anyone out - I will try and learn all the new names!

Hope you are ok beach, swinny, Rachel and everyone else


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Juicy *- hi and thanks hon  - when do you start your own tx?

*Bugle* - good to see you - hope your UTI clears up v soon and I can't believe you are already 17 weeks! 

*Kazzie* - to update your signature, click on "Profile" on the menu bar at the top, then on the left, under "Modify profile", the second one down is "Forum Profile Info" - click that and on the next page it should let you enter text into the "Signature" field. If it doesn't work, I think there is a board for technical help - maybe ask there? Good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kazzie40 said:


> Hi everyone BBL for personals but can someone kindly tell me how to do a signature at the bottom - I went into my profile and at the bottom where it says signature it won't let me click in box!
> 
> Thanks love Karen xxx


here's the link to sticky thread on Introductions board called "what every new members needs to know" where you'll find the info you're looking for

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

take care
Natasha


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

Still needing to take some time out as I try and flush these hormones out of my body - I feel so wierd - not good at all - very weepy and negative - snap out of it for gods sakes!! 

But... still wanted to say..

Nix     - roll on the ARGC - totally understand what you said about feeling numb when you are not doing something positive. I feel better just knowing I am taking the DHEA and seeing my nutritionist tomorrow.

Steph      pleeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaase make Friday a good day for you!! Come on you little follies!! 

Ophelia - Masses and of luck and     for you tomorrow hon - so glad your fella will have arrived by now. Come on you follies!!

Carol - CONGRATULATIONS hon! This is wonderful news - really fantastic - when is ET??

Lainey - no more DE chat from you young lassie!! You are on the DHEA like me and in 3 months we WILL have fab cycles - that is if we are not pregnant by then xxxx Any side effects yet?? Not sure what to look for - feel pretty weird most of the time anyway!! 

Cheers juicy - thanks for thinking of me x

Latestarter - I am intrigued about the AMH going up - was told this was not possible - like everything though you need to take those solid facts with a pinch of salt! 

Alegria - how are you? I expect you are regrouping - lots of   to you hon.

Oooh look - I actually managed to write something afterall!!

Luck and Love to everyone else x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone  

I'm on my own tonight as dh is away on business so I've been v naughty treating myself to some chilled white wine and chocolates (have already drunk half a bottle and eaten a whole box of choccies tho    ). Anyway, I'm re-starting the healthy eating lifestyle tomorrow    

A big   to all my beloved PR girlfriends!

Alegria xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening ally! Hope you feel better from those damn hormones soon  
Button - well done!    
Bugle - good to hear from you   Bump pic please!  
Steph - still  for you!   Its a rollercoaster isn't it?
Ophelia -   Hope you have better news soon  
Nix  
Beach  
Nick08 - looking good for you hun  
Lb - how's things today?  
latestarter - the synarel won't stop your follies growing it will just stop you ovulating. You may have to scarifice your one big follie for the smaller ones. 16mm is pretty big for day 5?  
Juicy  
Alegs   enjoy! 
Carol - well done on those embies!  
Ems - hiya - you still hot there?  
Popsi - great news for you too hun!  
Lainey, Tracey mo - hi! 
Getting to be alot of Trace's and Nicks' on this thread now! Steph what shall we do?  
Gammy eye is better today, still have a cold though and sore throat  
E is off to be weighed again tomorrow.
My IVF single friend had a positive test today, had 2000 HCG 6pm Saturday night ie 60 hours after. Is this likely to be accurate? it was a strong line 
Love to all
nicster


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done Alegria - thats the spirit - I have been off my 'healthy' monks regime since Friday (had real tea, wine, and lots of chocolate - green and blacks white OMG & peanut M&M's) not sure if I am ready to get healthy again tomorrow though!! I have an appointment with my nutritionist so hopefully that will get me a bit more focused!! 

Enjoy xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

All this talk of wine and chocolate!!   

Carol - Good luck tom... hope you got a couple of  fab ones in there!  

Bugle - Sure the anitbiotics are fine, they know your preg so won't give you anything that would harm jnr... so you gonna get a doppler?  Such fun!! I can find mine quite easy now... after the firs go you know where they are so doesn't take long to find them.

Nicks - Glad the eye is getting better.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for your mate!  My friend is on her 7th IVF and tests friday, she has sore boobs and I am so hoping she will get a BFP.   

Steph - I don't think I met Dr Doom!  I think your levels are fine.  I'm sure was about 350 and I had 7, thats 50 per egg so your 150 sounds about right for 3 follies??   

Mrs O - Is DH over now?  Think you have scan tom?   

Nix - How you today? 

Beachy - How you doing hon? 

Love to you all... we all ok... just about to domy evening heartbeat check! 

X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

When is your next scan LB?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey girls - are there different scales for the E2? On my last cycle I started off under <50 and was cancelled at 408, is this not such a bad level after all??

Sorry - just got one of those OMG did we not need to cancel, which I know is silly because I am sure they new what they were doing.

Happy doppling laura x

A xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mmmm all this talk about wine and chocolate yummy lol !! may have the chocolate but no womb juice tonight, just wanted to say i really think red wine has helped my lining massively its the only thing i have tried different this cycle .. and previous maximum in 20 monitored cycles has been 8.1mm just before ovulation, and today only 8 days into stimming 9.4  , i am really happy with that, but feel really low that i only have four follicles, i guess with one ovary its not that bad,  x sorry for me post

Anyone heard from Mir ?

lots of love and     to you all xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Popsi* - 4 out of one ovary is great for a PR - hang in there hon   

*Ally* - the UK scale for estradiol is different from the one my clinic in Turkey uses - on the UK scale you need about 200-600 per mature egg, I think your clinic were right to cancel you after such a long time and where they had stopped growing, so try not to look back.  To convert the results I am getting in Turkey (and that Laura got also) I have to convert by multiplying by 3.67 - so my 146 reading on the Turkey scale would be approx. 500ish on the UK scale - so hoping for one or two eggs in there.   

*Laura* - hope your mate gets her BFP on Friday    Dr Doom is the younger doc with the short black hair and nice white teeth, always wearing scrubs, he's a bit rough with the dildocam! 

*Alegria* - you little  you! enjoy!

*Nicks* - hope your cold is better soon 

Have caught up with my Scramble games on ********  - off to bed now as early start tomorrow - night night!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I fancy some choc now too!

Ally - Turkey use a different scale think its x 3.6 to make it the english scale.

Popsi - Your linng is great, try not to fret.  

Nicks- Seing consult on thurs an booked in for  my nuchal scan the followin thurs.

Steph - Hmmmm maybe i had himon my first scan actuall then!   When you back next?

Only heard 2 heart beats, possibly the 3rd but was faint.    Wonder how much a full scan machine is!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura i am sure they are all nice and strong maybe the little bean has just moved a bit x you could ask tom cruise to sell you his machine maybe cheaper 2nd hand


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys - I know - I know they were right to cancel it would have been madness to continue - I guess the first time its pretty hard to let go and take their advice!! I am going to try getting up tomorrow with a more positive outlook! Those pesky hormones don't help do they!

Good luck to everyone with EC, ET, scans or tests tomorrow! 

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh has he got one?  I'll give him a bell later.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs O - Just to update you Mario and Becks are up for eviction.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not posted for a while  but just a quickie to say as expected its a BFN for us it isn't a surprise as deep down I've known since friday due to the bleeding but the hospital still wanted us to test, at least I've had time to prepare myself for the result and I feel surprisingly ok must have cried all my tears out since friday!!!  Anyway roll on the next cycle. But in the mean time I'm going to try and get some normalily back into my life its so surprising how much IVF takes over your life especially since I started this cycle back in March so just to wish you all good luck with your journeys wherever your up to and I will let you know how I get on in the future xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Rachel - sorry to hear of your BFN


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all

Rachel so sorry about your result - its good to cry and get it out - I have been doing the same since Friday but am feeling more positive each day I wake up (always a bit harder in the evenings though) - enjoy the rest of the summer (I know thats a bit of a joke!!) and good luck with your next cycle.

Carol         - lets have a result!!!! 

Ophelia         - really thinking of you and your fella today xxxx

To everyone else - enjoy the rain x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning  

Rachel78 - Sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time. Take extra care of yourself  

Popsi - My friend had 4 eggs, only 2 fertilized and put back. She's now 23 wks pg (singleton). You've got everything going on for you this time hon    

Steph & Mrs O' - Sending lots of positive vibes for you two in Istanbul    

Carol - Good luck for ET   

 to everyone else I haven't mentioned!

Alegria x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Rachel *- so sorry it didn't work for you this time - sending you huge hugs  and I really hope you have better luck from now on   

Love Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

scan this morning showed all OK - 3 follies now all 18-19mm which is good, have to go to the hospital late tonight for trigger jab, then EC will be Friday morning.  E2 was 198 - 720ish on english scale, he said it was low again but I'm going to try not to worry too much about it - at least it had gone up again from yesterday. Now  there will be some eggs in there.

Think Ophelia and DH go to the clinic soon - Ophelia have PM'd you but if you read this then good luck again - am rooting for those follies of yours to be popping out all over.   

Had the (slightly manic) giggles this morning when I read to Paul that Nicole Kidman had had her baby and called it Sunday Rose - he thought I said Sunday Roast!! hahaha 

Bye for now 

Steph xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Steph -     Has she had it yet?? We never saw a proper bump!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!  Sorry (again) for not keeping up too well.  Work remians manic.

Button - Great news! How fantastic!!    

Carol - what a brilliant result after all the negativity!!  And a great fertilisation rate too - sounds like you have some quality eggies there!      Good luck for ET.

Latestarter - I am really pleased to hear that your AMH went up too.  Mine rose from 1.6 to 2.3.  We have to remember there is a lot still unknown on AMH and, as we see here, it CAN go up.  There is also an ongoing DHEA study in the US to ascertain whether or not DHEA can make your AMH go up.  This suggests to me they have had some experience of increased AMH on DHEA, since they wouldn't be doing the study just out of the blue.  Not sure how long this will take though - I read recently that they are having difficulty getting randomised DHEA studies completed.  Quite simply, when people read about it, they just want to take it, not be part of a study, so they drop out and make sure they are actually taking the stuff!!  

Ally - sorry to her about your cancellation but it is so good that you are keeping up the positive attitude.  Good luck with the DHEA.  

Kate is doing well but, as I said, still really anxious.  She went to a wedding at the weekend and they announced the chief bridesmaid was 9 weeks' pregnant and she had a definite bump!  Kate is barely showing with twins at 15 weeks and she suddenly felt really worried.  She says even her mini-bump just feels like fat.  I really hope she'll start to relax a little more when she begins to show and when she has had the 20 week scan.  Although, I think I said the same about the nuchal scan....        

love to all


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I cannot believe she has had the baby either (she must have been avoiding those pesky Heat Magazine snappers!!) - she never looked more than 6 months pregnant!! (Nicole) - I don't know why you thought Sunday Roast was funny - I think its a delicious name!!!!!!!!!!  

Steph - this is really great news!! You will have some corkers in there and you never know, you may even find more than you bargained for, it has happened!!! 

Little Jen - thanks v much - started the baby making yet   Doesn't sound like you have had time yet. Re your sis's bump, she really must not worry, everyone carries their baby/ babies differently and pop out at different times, also those who have already had a baby can pop out much quicker than those who haven't. She obviously just has good tummy muscles! I hope she feels more reassured soon x

A x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

steph good to hear that EC coming soon - good luck!!!

Ophelia - good luck at clinic today!!

Little Jen - I keep having bump envy - especially when people make value judgements about what you should / shouldn't look like/ be feeling etc....!!!

Sorry to hear your news Rachel 

Laura - would love a doppler - but scan machine would be even better!!! I think I might be even worse though, and become addicted to using it!

Carol - good luck with EC

Nicks - I don't think my bump picture would be very attractive!!! It seems like I have just gained weight all over - not in one place!!!!  More like a blob picture!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I saw the doc the other day about getting IUD taken out; all a bit scary!!  It can be done anytime but they prefer during AF.  We are going to wait until after our summer trip to Cornwall in August and then take it out and see what happens!  I think we'll be quite casual at first and then get more serious about "trying" around Christmas.  Meanwhile, DP still has so go and get his little swimmers analysed!  I think he is actually a bit nervous....

Bugle - I love the term "bump envy"   Kate definitely has that.

Kate has always been very sporty - lots of gym, tennis etc.  She and her DH did a triathalon last year too.  As Ally says she should have some strong tummy muscles so maybe that helps!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hi LJ, oh no, you've confirmed what i always suspected - one has to exercise to be really fertile (as Kate obviosuly is!) I am too thin genetically and never exercise as it's so boring.  

and re her tummy - my sister's didn't show AT ALL till after 6 months.  then she had a 9 lb baby!
i can see the scan will reassure her. 

ps read somehwere that after coming off pill, FSH increases massively and then stabilises. 
unfortunate that the drs haven't read of it yet


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rachel   sorry to hear your news  xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all

Rachel- so sorry to hear of your BFN.  It's so hard isn't it.

Laura- Hope Bex goes. I find Mario quite amusing with his patronising ways. The things he comes out with.  

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. 

had my day 7 of stimms scan today and nothin's really changed. The old follie, I just found out, was not there on my day 5 scan. It had been on my right ovary, so the 20mm follie I had on day 5+ the 8mm one were both on my left ovary.

So todays' scan I still had the 2 follies on my left ovary, they were 19mm and 10mm. No follies at all on my right ovary.

My E2 levels came back at 239 (someone please calculate it into english measurements for me x 3.67)
and Dr thinks I have an egg in the 19mm one as my levels were so good.
I had another stimm injection today +cetrotide to stop ovulation, in for another scan tomorrow and if follie still there I will have EC on Saturday.

I have asked him to scan me before EC as well, will remind him tomorrow, to see that the follie hasn't ovulated and if so not go ahead with EC.

I'm so nervous as there's only 1 follie, will there be an egg, will it fertilize?   

You guys think the cetrotide will stop it from ovulating even though I only started taking it today when it was 19mm?

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone think I should have BMS today just in case the follie pops to try catch the egg?

I'm on estrogen patches to help thicken my lining, it's 7mm today, do you think the patches would make a difference to my E2 levels as in making the reading higher? (hope not as really want an egg from that one follie  )


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Jenny - its not fun being messed with when on the old AF is it!!  

Ophelia - I am feeling good about this - you have great E2 levels so you may find a little suprise hiding in there!! I think you will have at least one follie by Ec - there is still time for the smaller one to catch up!     for you!!  Not sure about the BMS - what is the drs view on it during IVF, I wondered but didnt ask, I just didnt feel like it when I was having treatment (or immediately after unfortunately) so my little eggie got away   If it won't do any harm I say go for it!! 

I am off to see my nutritionist now - feeling good knowing that I am doing something positive to move forward, the next 3 months will fly by and I need to make sure i have done my best to get fit and healthy again - god those hormones knock you for 6 don't they.

 to everyone - A xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ophelia - 239 x 3.67 = 877.13  Sounds good to me


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ophelia said:


> My E2 levels came back at 239 (someone please calculate it into english measurements for me x 3.67)
> and Dr thinks I have an egg in the 19mm one as my levels were so good.


Assuming your E2 measurement ws 239 pg/ml then it would be 877.13 pmol/l (as alegria has said)

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

Here's some info may be of use...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Going by this, they look for around 200-600 pg/ml per mature follie which would be approx 734-2202 pmol/l so as your consultant says, it's looking good for at least one, if not both follies going by your results so far 

Good luck
Natasha 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ophelia,

I'm so sorry that it turns out there is a big one and a small one - what a bugger!  so frustrating!

Your e2 levels definitely look good for an egg - they are over twice what mine were at that stage. I don't know whether the patches would artificially raise your e2 - you'd have to pin the docs down on that tomorrow.

I'm pretty sure the orgalutran/cetrotide will stop you ovulating - you're only 1mm bigger than I was when I had my first one. I'd say go for it on the BMS if it will make you feel better though.

After reading Minxy's post I realise I have always thought it was 200-600 pmol/l per mature egg and it turns out it is 200-600 pg/ml per egg - at 198 pg/ml today I am barely scraping that and so I'm now worried that I won't have even one. 

I'm sure Laura's was fairly low on her last blood test though (Laura, did you keep a note of your last measurement?) and she got 7 eggs - and am also sure I've seen other FF's in the UK turn out to be pretty accurate in egg yield comparing to 200-600 *pmol/l* - so can't work it out! 

Keep doing all the good stuff you have been doing - and don't forget how much my follies grew in just 2 days - a whole 9mm - your little could too!   

Wishing you and DH so much luck!   

Steph xxxx[/color]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Steph 

Don't forget that those numbers are "average" for mature follies, so I wouldn't worry too much.  If your E2 levels are 198 pmol/l then I would've thought that was fine.

For example, with our last IVF I was overstimming so had to have E2 levels taken.

I had around 35 follies and an E2 level of approx 10,000 pmol/l.  I then had it taken 48hrs later and I had 40+ follies and E2 level of approx 12,000 pmol/l.  I ended up with 30 mature eggs collected.  Consultant was not only surprised at the number of eggs collected (especially given my age !) but was doubley amazed that they were mature because she said whilst my E2 levels were higher than they'd like, they weren't as high as she'd expect with getting 30 mature eggs.......

...ie, going by the table on the link I provided, my E2 levels, with 30 eggs should've been around 22,000 pmol/l at the lowest (of 734 pmol/l per mature follie)


Does that make sense or have I just confused things even more ?  What I'm trying to say is, these are average figures used and as we all know, none of us are "average" and our bodies can do quite amazing things !


Take care....and fingers crossed for some lovely follies for you   
Natasha x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Steph, Minxy's advice is sound....it's so hard to have to wait in suspense until tomorrow to find out but I bet you will be pleasantly surprised (relieved!) with the outcome.  Hang in there!  (thx for asking re mine - am in for baseline scan on 24th, on ocp now)

and to you Ophelia - I'm sure the cetrotide will do its stuff and you'll get a lovely egg out.  On my last cycle, I had to start cetrotide early as lead follie shot off to 18 (so only 1mm behind yours) - I didn't lose any of my 5.  But I agree with Steph, the BMS can't hurt can it (esp if it takes your mind off the waiting!!)


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks all 

Minxy - mine is 198 pg/ml 

It had jumped up overnight from 146 yesterday, praying that it will rise a bit more before Friday's EC.

You are right in saying we shouldn't get hung up on numbers - if I was at my last UK clinic I wouldn't even have had an e2 test  and would probably be confident that I'd get 2-3 eggs our of 3 follies, as I've always had a good rate of eggs out of follies before:

1) 2 out of 3
2) 5 out of 2 (!)
3) 3 out of 3

So going to try my very hardest not to worry - keep on with the hot water bottle and the protein/milkshakes etc!

Off to the hospital at 11.30pm tonight to have my trigger jab as it's intra-muscular.

Back later xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Steph - I've read on a book (Waiting for Daisy) that it's better to have the jabs intra-muscularly (apparently it's better absorbed)     
Good luck, will   for you to have a v pleasant surprise!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - The last blood test I had was (i think) 347 on the Friday prior to EC which was the tue, I did have a scan on the sat but they didn't do bloods then.  So either they gave me someone elses eggs after EC or the E2/ Egg level is not always accurate I had exactly the same panic.   

Ophe -Yeah I want Bex to go to.  I'm sure you won't Ov but maybe have sex any way... your on holiday!  

Hello everyone else.  Feeling dizzy and sick (wondering if I've developed anemia?) so gonna go for a lay down.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Laura - Of course you may feel dizzy and sick sometimes, you're pregnant, that's all !!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you not think its too late to be developing 1st tri symptoms?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

BFP! HCG level 91, scan in two weeks...I so hope it sticks this time. 

Congratulations Button!

Steph, Carol and Ophelia - Good luck for EC    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your messages Nix, Steph, Ally, Nicki & LittleJenny!

I had my day 7 scan today & my little follies had not grown at all (there were none over 10mm), but my lead follicle was 20mm.  After talking to Marie Wren, my DH & I decided to cancel.  I feel she is quite straight talking & on my last TX she encouraged us to go ahead with EC when things were not looking great, but this time she agreed with me that she thought going for this 1 follie was a waste of money.  She thinks I should have another go on the S/P & hopefully get a few follies again.

We don't have the option of converting to IUI as my husband has very few sperm and only about 10% motility, which is a shame as my lining is ready & my E2 levels are high.  This is actually puzzling me after reading some of the postings on this thread.  My E2 on day 7 is just over 2,000 but I only have 1 big follie.  There are about 6 or so small ones, but I wouldn't have thought they would produce much E2?  Why are my levels so high?  Last time it was the same - on day 8 I think my E2 was over 3,000 but I had about 5 follicles over 12mm that time.  I don't really understand what this is measuring?  Any ideas?

I am very sad and disappointed about having to cancel the cycle but we have only got money for this go & we want the best chance we can get for us (with our very limited chances!)

Best luck to everyone


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Laura - As far as I know some women feel sick during their entire pregnancy  

Latestarter -    I've replied to you on the high fsh thread.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Button - Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Rachel78 - so sorry to hear   take care
Steph, Ophelia - hang in there girls   
Nik08 - well done! Great level. Hope this one sticks for you  
LB - you will prob feel weird for alot of time soon dude. Are you eating enough iron?   I recommend spatone from chemist/internet - very easy to take.

Love to all
Nickster


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Nikki2008* - brilliant news  so pleased for you and hope so much you will have a very happy and healthy 9 month pregnancy   

*Latestarter* - so sorry hon,  I know how hard it is to have to cancel, I think you are doing the right thing though and I hope the money you will save will help you achieve a BFP on your next SP go - good luck!   

*Carol *- good luck for ET   

*Nicks, Juicy* and *Alegria *- Hi! 

*Laura* - thanks for posting what your level was - is so easy to drive yourself  worrying - sometimes ignorance is bliss!

 to everyone else - just had a lovely meal with Ophelia and her DH, then went to the Jinemed for my trigger jab - all set now for EC at 10.30am Friday morning 

Steph xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a really quick one, wishing you all good luck, but wanted to come on and wish steph well after her trigger xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Latestarter- Sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled.   I would be gutted to say the least, but like you said it'll give you a chance to pay for another try. 

laura- hope you're feeling a bit better, it's all them hormones I'm sure. 

nikki- Congrats on the BFP!! 

Steph- hope the jab wasn't too painful. I'm off to bed now, absolutely shattered. Hospital at 11am.

Miranda- Hope you're having a fab time in Glasgae.

carol- Good luck for ET. 

Thanks to everyone for your kind words today.  Feeling a bit better after I've been out for a meal, having another scan tomorrow and    my follie is still there. 

Hi to Ally, Popsi, Juicy,Nicks, Nix, Beach, Alegria, Anna,Minxy,Button, Pesca,LJ, Bugle and the rest.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Masses of good luck for tomorrow Ophelia!!!! 

NiKKI08 - CONGRATULATIONS - may the rest be plain sailing!!!!

Steph - brilliant!! How exciting -      for a fab load of follies on Fri!!! 

Latestarter - really sorry about your cancellation (I cancelled at the Lister last friday after almost 3 weeks stims  ) so I understand how you must be feeling. Sounds like you dealt with the news much better than me - I didnt respond too well to Marie Wrens opinion that we should cancel at first scan and carried on regardless (with the  support of Jaya and Yau Thum though)! I should have stopped before, you live and learn!! 

Laura - you rest up there pregnant lady!! 

To everyone else night night - and lets hope for a good day tomorrow for everyone - my god we all deserve it!!!

A xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Steph       for loads  of follies on Friday.

Ophelia - good luck tomorrow.   the appointment goes well.

Nikki -     congrats on the BFP.  

Ally - I have been feeling pants too.  I am sure it is the combination of the hormones and the disappointment of a negative cycle.  I have been very tearful and down    Sorry you feel the same.  Let's hope the DHEA works of us both   

Mira - hope you are having a nice break.

Laura - I am sorry you are worrying so much about the triplets.  Has the bleed stopped?  I am sure it is normal to get pg symptoms at any time in the first trimester.  I would be more worried if you had them and they had stopped.  

Latestarter - sorry your cycle was cancelled.  

Nix - thinking of you  

LJ - a woman I know has had 3 kids and didn't look pg with any of them until about 7 months so everyone is different.  

Carol - good luck for ET tomorrow   

Rachel - sorry to hear you got a BFN  

Popsi - keep going, you are doing really well   

Love to everyone else - Tracey, Nicky, Juicy, Alegria.

Nite nite

Lainey x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Lainey - Sorry to hear you're feeling down   It's such a rollercoaster that we're all on and your emotions are only natural.  Hope things brighten for you soon   

Carol - Great fertilisation.  Good luck for ET sweetie   

Steph - Hope the botty jab went well    I have everything crossed for you that you'll get three eggs   

Mrs O - Sorry to hear your follies aren't in sync - I really hope they even out for you   

Latestarter -  

Ally - Hope the nutritionist went well - what menu plans do you have?  

Nikki - Wooo hooo on your BFP - sending you lots of sticky vibes  

Laura - Dizziness can be quite normal in pg.  If you're worried about your iron levels ask your GP for a blood test.  I wouldn't wish for m/s - it's grim.  I still feel sick for a couple of hours a day even now - doesn't appear to have affected my appetite though as I just eat my way through it! 

Bugle - Don't worry about weight gain.  As I see it, this is the only time in our lives when we shouldn't worry.  I've put on 6.5kgs so far (just over 14lbs) which is far more than Mira and Nicks did at this stage  

Alegria, Juicy, Nickster, Anna, Beachy, and everyone else - hello  

xxxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you all very much for your lovely messages, too many to mention everyone personally but it means a lot.  
Planning to have lots of bed rest for the next 3 days, lots of book and magazine reading, catching up on DVDs and sitting on the laptop.Going to make 2 meals this morning before our 11:30 appointment to help my hubbie out and sending him to Marks and Spencers for lots of fresh fruit, veg and easy meals.  
Love to everyone, especially those with EC or ET and big  .

Carol
xx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Alegria, Steph, Ophelia, Ally, Lainey & Emmachoc - thanks for all your lovely messages!  

Steph - wishing you loads of luck for your EC on Friday & Ophelia - good luck for your scan today & EC (Saturday?)    

Just a question for you both - what decided you on the Jinemed for your treatment?  I have thought about trying it as I think it is cheaper than the Lister?  Are they good for poor responders?

Ally - so sorry you had to cancel too   - wondering about the DHEA - what is it exactly & how does it work?!  Just thinking this is something I should maybe try?

Alegria - will you go back to the Lister if you have another go?  Good luck with your HSG and immune tests  

Lainey - so sorry about your BFN in June  

Emmachoc - great to see a bump!  Congratulations


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Carol - that sounds like a good plan 

Latestarter - I am sorry you had to cancel you cycle  I hope it gave you some valuable information for your next one   

Have a look at www.centerforhumanreprod.com and you will find a lot of info on DHEA.

Thank you all for your messages 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

just a quickie - good luck steph and Ophelia today and tomorrow!!!
Congrats Nikki


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Nikki - I will check it out

Looks like it worked for you!  Congratulations on your BFP xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick update from me before my afternoon nap.

Had another scan today and my 19mm follie of yesterday is now 21mm. Worried it might be too big or over ripe?   Any thoughts on that?

My 10mm follie of yesterday is now almost 16mm!! Looks like I now have 2 follies that may contain eggs which is good news.

Bad news is the 21mm follie, Dr now thinks it may be overcooked.  And my E2 levels have dropped from 239 yesterday to 236 today. 
What does that mean? I really need some eggs!!!    

Didn't get any drugs today,just Cetrotide to stop ovulating and trigger tonight for EC on Saturday.

I need some prayers for great quality eggs on Saturday girls.  
Why is it never straight forward? 
Positive stories/outcomes welcome!!!

Love to all. 
Ophelia


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ophelia for some lovely ripe eggs come Saturday. 

 for a restful time for you & DH til EC. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya all, ET all done and now in my pjs watching telly and on here of course!  Only 2 put back in and the other 2 are no use, only 4 cell so to be honest I'm not going to build up my hopes.  I've been googling the 4 cell and i know the chances of getting pregnant are pretty slim, so although I'm happy to have got this far I know not to build my hopes up.
Carol
xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Carol, well done for ET. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Enjoy your PJ rest. 

Just a quick question for all you ladies, has anyone had any luck in getting their GP to prescribe DHEA? I'm just trying to weigh up my options on whether to try and take it before going for IVF ie delay my trip to Reprofit for a few months. 

Any thoughts would be gratefully received and feedback on Drs prescribing DHEA. 

Thanks. Love & hugs
Felix xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Carol congrats on ET hon, take it easy and keep that tum warm - no hwb tho!

Nikki congrats again have messaged you on the CB board!

Ophelia - hon I know it's hard and at the risk of sounding like a bossy cow may I say - you have to try to stop analysing everything, you are going to drive yourself bonkers!  The cycle hasn't been cancelled therefore they obviously believe that there will be something to collect on Saturday.  Surely that's a good thing isn't it?! Worrying is not going to change anything and only upsets you and raises the stress levels which is no good for you or your eggies.  Have you got that IVF companion CD?  It really does help to calm your thoughts.  If not, try some deep breathing and think happy thoughts!  You could write a list of 10 funny / happy memories and look at it any time you feel yourself starting to get stressed out. Don't worry if you can't think of 10 things, it doesn't matter and just writing the list helps you to feel better. Did you know it's impossible to feel stressed or miserable while you're thinking happy thoughts?  Give it a try hon! Good luck and stay   

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Here here Nix!!!  

O - this is BRILLIANT news - think about how different things were looking a few days ago!! Don't start fretting my lovely!!        and lots of     to Steph too!!

Carol - don't go getting all negative on me - get that butt into bed and chill out!!! ALL your energy needs to be going to your tum x    

To all other lovely PR ladies - enjoy the sunshine this afternoon - see ya later x

A x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

HI Guys ... feel completely lost with all your posts .. not been on for a couple of days .. Hope your all OK  

Just a quick update from me .. had my scan and BT on wednesday and nothing has happened except my cyst taking on more fluid .. they are worried about it now but have allowed me to continue with the injections (m). Still only have lots of very small F's and only three larger (11) ones. they have upped by dose to three amps as my blood was low and they want to give me a kick start .. they said I was 600 ... can anyone give me advise on what that means or is .. ?

feeling very low. I know I must be over reacting .. 

Has any one been in a similar boat?

xxx thanks guys for all your advise it really means quite a bit hear knowing I have some fab FF friends out there..

take care xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

I'm back, and I've read the posts since I went, but now can't remember much!

Congratulations to Button on your BFP - well done!

I'm so sorry this is going to be a shortie - I'm so tired and got so much to do. But I'll be back in action tomorrow with any luck.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome home Mirra!! Looking forward to hearing about Scotland when your all refreshed.  

Mrs O - Sure you're on for 2 fab eggs!  

Steph - EC tom?   


Bugle/ Emma - I've put on 6kg since before treatment.  

Beach -Hows you?

Nix - When you coming over to blightly for your appointment?

Hello all the newbies... sorry brain to tired to say hello individually!

Anyway  saw consultant today she was very nice and positive, happy with my 'plan'.  Still feeling rough but not as bad as yesterday, think I had too much on yesterday.  Phew nearly the weekend at least, will try to catch up properly then.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- glad to hear you're all home safe, looking forward to catching up x

Laura- good to know you're consultant was lovely,  I'm ok, how are you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok... in worry mode today, had lots of odd pains low down at the front (I know its prob normal) but I don't like pains.. especially as I'm still spotting.  

Nearly the weekend at least and only at work 3 days next week as on stike for 2 days!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Mira* - welcome back - did you have a lovely time showing Robert off to all his scottish rellies? 

*Traceya* - could they maybe aspirate the cyst? (maybe worth asking?) Ophelia had a cyst aspirated before starting stims this time and she said it wasn't too painful. Try not to worry, you are still in a with a very good chance of a good batch of eggs - t is important to try to trust your clinic knows what it is doing. You still have plenty of time for the little ones to catch up - I think from seeing your post on the UCH board the 600 is probably talking about your estradiol blood level? Good luck! 

*Carol *- well done PUPO lady  - hope the  doesn't drive you too  - good luck!    when is your official test date?

*Felix* - GPs can't prescibe DHEA, as it not licensed as a drug in this country. It is sold as an anti-ageing supplement on many US websites - I got mine from http://www.biovea.com I think. If you do decide to take it it is always best to check with your IVF consultant first (some are fine with you taking it, others not so), and if your GP is a helpful one, get your testosterone tested after a short while of taking it to make sure it is not making it go too high.

*Latestarter *- I decided to go to the Jinemed after seeing Miranda (and others) have success there - it is cheaper - see http://www.jinemed.com.tr - by the time you have factored in the holiday/flights/spending money you are probably paying what you pay in the UK (depending on the clinic and how much of a spending money budget you allow yourself etc) but you are obviously getting a holiday out of it too, and I really believe getting away from work stresses and relaxing can help. Laurab is now expecting triplets after going to the Jinemed (and Bugle went there too) - she was on the same short protocol with Letrazole as Miranda was on - they seem to be having some success using this protocol on poor responders, and it is what Ophelia and I are currently trying. As you will see on their website homepage, they are having consults in London at the end of July - I went to one of these in January and found it very useful... they might still have spaces if you are interested. Found out today (from Ophelia) that Romina is going to London for this one with Prof. Camlibel - she is the person who does most of the english patient care/translation, and is really lovely. 

Sorry for no more personal, but got an early start for EC tomorrow and better get to bed! Currently having a bit of a  -out pre going nil-by-mouth at midnight!  Am feeling scared but fatalistic and am  that I will get at least one good egg    I'll let you know how I get on 

 to all - love Steph xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I'm hoping for a few good eggs for you.      Sleep tight. X


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Laura hon  - glad your consultant was pleased with you today and sorry you have been feeling rough. Have a lovely restful weekend 

xxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Carol - step away from Google  what's wrong with 4 cells? I had one 2 and one 3 cells on day 2.

Felix - You can order DHEA from www.dhea.com

Lots of luck to Ophelia and Steph    

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You will soon be experincing the joys of nausea!!! I just know it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooooh, nearly missed out on saying the best of luck for tomorrow, Steph! I still think three, though two would be ace. Hopefully your luck is on the turn, egg-wise.

Laura - I'm afraid I worried for nine months. You expect to be elated, but... nah.   When they're out you'll love it - it's just getting through all the worry while they're inside. You're eating for four dear - the weight must go on!

Nikki08 - did I miss happy news from you?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Steph good luck  for your EC tomorrow hoping you get some lovely eggs  

as for me i have 2nd follie scan tomorrow so praying thing are ok  

mir welcome back hope bonny scotland was good x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Mir - yes I had a BFP! HCG 91, first scan in ten days. I'll be elated once a hold a healthy baby in my arms not before I think. How was Scotland? Did you get to relax?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies....    ..Just wanted to say Im thinking of you all..wishing you all the luck in the world and lots of love and hugs to you too...xxxxxx

Just popped on to wish Steph all the best for tomorrow...Steph - will be saying a wee   too honey tonight and tomorrow..take care of yourself...and Paul........


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a lovely time ta! So nice to see everyone. It was really tiring tho - v glad to be home.
So, two BFPs since I went! Result! Well done Nikki!

Good luck for tomorrow Popsi!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just popped on to say good luck to Steph for tomorrow - will be      for you (which is quite out of character!!!) & I will do the same for you Ophelia for Saturday!! 

Feeling a little drowsy as I bought myself a nice bottle of 'womb Juice' and sampled a glass or two! Oh yes!

Good luck to everyone else with scans, 2ww, etc.

Hi Miranda - nice to see you typing away tonight - hope you had a great time after the initial stresses. I am Robert enjoyed his first trip abroad too!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry meant to say "I am sure Robert.....

A xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
steph - good luck today hun    Hope its good news!
Hi Mirra - glad you enjoyed Scotland. How is the breast feeding going?
Hi Loll - how are you? sold the house yet?
LB - glad consultant appt went well.   chill out this weekend. Nearly 12 weeks hun!  
Ally - hope you enjoyed the womb juice  
Pops - good luck for your scan  
Carol 4 cells is A-OK for day 2 hun - hang in there  
and as Nicki has proved 2 and 3 cells are fine too. hope you are OK N08 
Paris nix - hope you are well dear  
Beach - how are you? Is it OK being back at work? 
anyone heard from Merse?  
Mum's just gone home so just me and Em now. Was good having a helping hand! DH was away and he's back tonight.
Love to all   
Nicksters


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

thanks for all the well-wishes - they mean a lot 

Just back from the hospital - still can't believe this but I got 3 eggs!!! 

Two are "great", one is a little more immature than the others but they are hopeful it will still be good enough to fertilise - have to go in 11am tomorrow to found out about the fertlisation etc. (Please, please let them fertilise!  ) Everybody was so lovely today at the clinic, the Professor did my EC as Munip is away on honeymoon - I am so glad I am being treated there. 

So happy! And  to low estradiol levels! 

Going for a lay down/chill out now!

Steph xxx

P.S. Oh and we managed to get fresh sperm this morning, so will not have to use the frozen back-up - which is fab!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Steph, that is such fantastic news!!   

 with you on the fertilisation rates!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

well done steph, here's praying   ! 

Posi and Ophelia - Good luck   

just got back from scan and they are not going to cancel .. yay!!!  

All I need now is the weekend to sleep .. this rolercoster ride is all over the place.

Sending love and   to everyone 

xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Fantastic news Steph, well done.  Fingers and toes crossed for good results with your fertilisation.  
Carol
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

steph great news thats fantastic  

hi girls, thanks for your good wishes,

but sadly we have abandoned this cycle of ICSI, the reason being there are still 4 follicles, 21,20,15.4 and a 9.9, so we felt that there were only 2 possible 3 at most with eggs in them and after last time with 6 follicles and one egg and no fertilisation we felt it was a big chance to take going to EC.

so spoke to doctor who was fantastic and said converting to IUI as the 2 largest were perfect for this, well i was really upset  and  but we had a think about it and decided this was the best course of action to take realistically, so this is now what we are doing, have HCG shot 12.30am sat night/sunday morning and basting at midday on Monday.

i know we have had iui before but always had very poor lining on them chances and no cyclogest or anything, so i am trying to look positively on this now and focus on this maybe being the one !

and if not, well taking time out until the new year when we will decide what to do whether to give ivf one last go maybe at anothe clinic, and definately gonna take DHEA or straight to adoption, but going to get back to being the fun loving couple we were before all this started for a while


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Brilliant news Steph!!!  really chuffed for you

enjoy a lovely relaxing afternoon and a nice break before ET       you WILL be PUPO soon!!!

Here's hoping good luck rubs off on Ophelia!

TracyA glad your cycle still full steam ahead

Nicks, hope you and Emily have a lovely afternoon together 

Hi Miranda if you're looking in - glad you had a good trip

 everyone else


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh Popsi sorry I crossed with your post - commiserations, that's a shame about your IVF.  

It must be a shock but if the two largest ones are perfect for IUI, that must give you a good chance?  with tubal problems, that simply wouldn't be an option for me so at least you are still in the game   .  Have a glass of womb juice over the weekend and keep that lining good!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

juicy ..thank you  , i do intend having a glass or two of the old womb juice the weekend  , i only have one tube and ovary but that should not prevent pregancy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THREE!!!!! What did Mystic Miranda say? Huh? 

I'm over the moon for you Steph - what a brilliant result.   for 100% fertilisation with those lovely fresh sperms they've got!

Popsi - I'm so sorry you've had to abandon. I think I would have carried on to EC, but then you know what's right for you. With any luck the IUI will do the trick.

Just been discharged by the midwife, who started giving me advice on contraception!   I pointed out that was hardly necessary - chance would be a fine thing.

And I have an infection after the placenta op - bah. 

Nicks - bf going much better. Still topping him up, but he's eating double what he's meant to be, so it's hard going without that top-up. Hope it's not too stressful being there by yourself.

Ally - glad you enjoyed the WJ - and the resulting sound sleep!

Hi Juicy, Tracy, Carol and Felix!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph - well done dude!   
Pops   at least you can still do IUI. Lets hope you've been on the DHEA and they will be better eggs (you still don't know yet I presume)  
Traceya - glad all well  
Hi there Juice!  
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Missed you Mirra - glad BF going better.   Had to put up with 2 days of my mum's negative comments (is she getting enough/BF was invented by a man etc etc!!) I am enjoying it actually mum  
N


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nikki .. no i dont know if it was dhea or placebo, but nurse said today by results they been getting she pretty sure its the placebo 

Mir - we contemplated going ahead, but can only afford one more cycle, so wanted best possible chance so cancelled today to enable me to take proper DHEA before next cycle, and maybe try SP see if this is more successful, if we could have afforded this and another we would not have cancelled  , just want the best possible chance


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....way to go Steph...xxxxxx 

....so glad the big man listened just said another one this morning for you... 

       ..............come on little Paulies...!!!!!!

Good luck with IUI Popsi...x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Popsi - What a bummer    I'm really sorry to hear that     But you still have a real chance in there with such a good lining, so many stories here on FF of ladies that got a BFP on IUI and one tube only! Sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Popsi - I see your point. It's so hard with the money weighing so heavily. With any luck the IUI will work and you won't have to worry about cash for another cycle.  

And if it does come to it the DHEA should make a real difference - good call!

Nicks - it's so hard not to throw in the towel when people keep telling you what to do! The health visitor said i sounded 'flat' on the phone and gave me a big talk about letting the baby cry while I had a break etc. I thought, you'd sound flat if you were trying to keep your voice down, having just got him off to sleep!  

Hi Gab! How's it going? Any further on with the emigrating plans?


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while, have had trouble getting my news into my head and am now just extremely anxious about the first scan which is on Weds.  They didn't give me my HCG reading, I should have asked I guess but I was just so relieved when they said that my bloods were fine that was all I cared about.  I guess I will find out how many there are on Weds!

Nikki2008 - Congrats on your BFP too!

Steph - Brilliant news about 3 eggs, fingers crossed they all fertilised.

Haven't managed to read back through all the posts but will endeavour to catch up over the weekend.

Have a good one everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Steph - That's wonderful news about your three juicy eggs.   that they all fertilise tonight.  Sending you lots of    for your trip to the clinic tomorrow  

Popsi - So sorry you had to cancel, but it's great that you have a chance with IUI.  As Mira's already said, hopefully you won't need another cycle   

Tracy - Glad scan went well   

Mira - Glad you had a good time in bonnie Scotland.  It sounds like you're getting on just fine with being a Mum.

Nickster - I thought Mum's were supposed to be supportive    I take it you weren't breastfed?

Button - God, the wait for the scan is horrible - it's like another 2ww.  Wednesday will be here before you know it and you'll get to see one or two hearbeats!!

Hello Juicy, Gabs, LB, Beach, Mrs O and the rest of you  

Just been out to a comedy night with British comedians. So nice to have some British humour.  Am absolutely shattered now, so off to bed as it's past midnight here so way past my bedtime xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

just a quickie to say thanks for all the well-wishes! love you all  feeling a little tender this evening, going to get a cab to a nice chinese/seafood restaurant we've eaten at before, and celebrate. 

*Popsi* - so sorry you had to cancel  - must have been soooo disappointing.  At first I was also thinking I probably would have gone ahead with those follies, but now I have read more I think you have done exactly the right thing - you may be one of those women who get pregnant on their first go at IUI (it sems to suit some people and not others, and it often seems to happen first try if it is going to!) - I really hope so    and you are right, the money saved can go to a short protocol after DHEA should the IUI not work (this time being sure you are getting the good stuff!), which may really improve your chances. Good luck!   

*Ophelia* - just spoke to you I know but just wanted to shake my pom poms about on here for you   I am praying that you will get 2 beautiful eggs out of those 2 follies in the morning and that tomorrow night we will be in Deep celebrating great news for both of us! Paul and I are rooting for you both - good luck!       

Lots of love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Just a quickie for me as feeling pretty low.  Mate on her 7th IVF got a BFN and I'd really built her hopes up.  Feel so sh$t.  Also feeling negative about the trio, just feel I won't be able to carry them to a reasonable weight and they will all die.  I don't know where all this negativity has come from. Can't find them with the doppler either, well only one of them.   Think I need some sleep.

Nicks - Did your friend get a BFP or was it the drugs?

Steph - TOLD YOU!!! Fab news.    

Popsi -  

SOrry I must sleep now feeling very tired.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura   sounds like you need a really good rest hun. I'm sure everything will look a lot better after a good sleep & those wee heartbeats will be good & strong tomorrow. 

So sorry about your friend's BFN. That's really rough. 



Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph - Good luck - hope you have some fab embies today!

Ophelia - I really hope you have a couple of top class eggs there!!

      to you both!

Ax


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

just checking in for news of our Turkish ladies.....keeping everything crossed for you both 

Laura so sorry about your friend...no wonder that made you feel a bit down.  Hopefully you've had a good night's sleep and feeling better about your trio...all seems to be going so well, there's no reason at all to doubt your ability to nurture them.  I'm sure they are thriving.  

So nice to hear Nicks say she's enjoying BF, you and Miranda are doing brilliantly.  Gosh I hope I get the chance to try myself.

Emma I can imagine how comforting it was to hear a bit of British humour!  hope you've had a nice lie in.

Popsi that's amazing that the nurse said she thought your results meant you were on the placebo - she must mean that others have been having markedly better outcomes from DHEA than expected?  now wondering if my 11 weeks is going to be enough...
It's great that you've got a plan for next tx though for now we will concentrate on sending you       for your IUI and hope it brings a BFP!!

It was my birthday on Thurs but too depressed to change my sig.  Being 36 doesn't feel like anything to celebrate which is wrong because I know it is really.  Just that I had felt there was something lucky about 35 for ivf purposes....it worked for Miranda!  Will have to readjust my thinking....I WILL succeed this year etc ...right!

Hi Felix, Ally , Alegria


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting news from Istanbul - let us know how you got on - hope all positive    

Just a quick question - I know that we are not meant to self medicate on DHEA, but my Cons has given me his blessing, I have it (from Biovea) but now panicking that I have the right one, dont want to spend the next 3-4 months on it only to find it is the wrong one!! I have heard people talking about 'pharmaceutical grade' and 'micronised' and the description of mine is just DHEA! Help please x  

Juicy - this will be your year love!!! You must adjust the mantra!! 

Laura - It is easy for me to say (I will be just like you if I ever get there!!) but please try not to worry - you have to believe that everything is progressing just as it should xxx You will be fine.  

Popsi - get on that real DHEA darlin - we are the next lot to get a BFP!!!  

See you all later  

A x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

2 out of 3 fertilised  - so relieved!  they said the last one was just too immature. We will be having transfer on Monday, and we will find out quality/grading then. Am really looking forward to getting them back where they belong! and praying that they will grow and stick.   

Sorry I've not been on earlier but went for a look around a big market by the hospital then bumped into Ophelia & her DH and went with her for a cuppa across the road while he went for a hammam. We are all off out to Taksim tonight to Deep restaurant - should be nice  She will be on soon too I think.

*Ophelia* -  hang in there hon 

*Juicy* - happy birthday for last week  - 36 is not old! you wait until 39 is slapping you in the face! 

*Lolli* - sorry hon I forgot to reply the other night - big kisses to you and D & D - hope the emigration stuff/house-selling is going well   

*Laura* - sorry to hear about your friend  hope you got a good night's sleep and are feeling brighter today. 

*Ally* - I have been on the standard DHEA, and I think most of us have (including Miranda?) - think Nicky W was on the micronised, but I can't remember what the difference is, if any.

Thanks for the well wishes - DH & I really appreciate them.  hope you are all having a nice weekend! 

love Steph xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Steph - Well done girl!!!  

Ophelia - Hang in there darling!    

 to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the weekend


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Steph - that's flippin' wonderful news - I'm soooo happy for you and DH. Enjoy your night tonight.  Sending you lots of    for ET on Monday  

Ally - I was on the normal DHEA for about three months before my second cycle. I took three tablets a day - all at once in the morning with my orange juice.  I think it said on the bottle to take it three times a day but I couldn't be ****** to do that  

Juicy - 36 is not old.  Nickster was 39 when she conceived little Ems.  Happy Birthday for Thursday - a fellow Cancerian - it was mine last Monday.  Can't  be bothered to change my age on my profile - I like being 34  

Mrs O   

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Only got one egg collected at EC today AND it was immature.  Have to wait till Monday to find out if it has fertilized.

To say I'm disappointed is an understatement. I don't think I'm meant to have children, I should just take the hint and get used to being childless. 

(Steph, I know I should try and stay positive but it's really hard.   See ya for food later.)

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Ophelia - Oh hun, I'm sorry    I'm sending you lots of    that your egg fetilises     xxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Steph that's brilliant!!  Chuffed!!     

Happy Birthday Emma!!  belatedly!  Yep 36 not old - have been telling my ovaries that this morning!  

Ally I am taking the same brand DHEA and it must be right as Mirra and others were using it and also I have the classic side effects...small spots between my shoulders and an itchy head!  so it must be doing something good (I hope!!!)

oh b**ls just about to post this when I saw your news Ophelia. Will pray that it fertilises.  So sorry you've had to be disappointed  
it's not fair....


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Ophelia - you must be disappointed hon - we ALL have everything crossed for you and are praying for fertilization overnight. It is not all over. Sending all of the      I can to you and your DH there in Istanbul - please can we have some good news for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all the DHEA girlies out there for advice, so who is currently giving it a go? 

Lainey
Popsi
Juicy

Lost track!! 

I have been on it only a week so no major side effects yet - please let it do something good too!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, Mrs O - I'm so sorry to hear you only got one. I'm crossing everything it's THE one and this tx won't have been in vain.

Steph - wonderful news! It's been a great cycle for you - here's to both of them sticking!

xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Mrs O' - So sorry to hear that you just had 1 egg   but will   for this one to be the ONE


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Mrs O I'm the same as everyone else, sending you       and so much   that this is the lucky one.  Please try to keep your chin up, I know it's easier said than done on this crazy rollercoaster of IVF.  
Take care of yourself
Carol
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mrs O   you must be disappointed but there is still a chance of a good embie so don't lose hope   Take care
Steph - well done hun   Hope they turn into super embies!
Ally - I don't think it matters which DHEA - I was on micronised and the 'normal'. 
Em - yes I'm glad you said I was 39 when I conceived and not that I'm 40 now!   I don't want to be the oldest mum on here girls but at least I can give you all hope!   
LB - sorry about your friend. i always feel it personally when someone has a failure - spose its so close to home for us all. Hope your 3 are OK. They only have to turn a bit and you miss the HB at this stage - try not to worry yourself   Ta for asking after my friend - yes it was a BFP but early days! She had 2 blasts put back but is 41 so who knows (it was a strong line on day 15 post EC though!    ) Not a poor responder but single and not met the right man!
Juice - happy birthday spring chicken!   It will be you BF soon  
Alegs, Carol, Mirra - how's it going?  
Love to all I've missed
Nickster


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry the first chance to post anything as been a bit sore from the L&D.

Button and Nikki congratulations on your BFP's    that is great news - hope you both have an uneventful eight months!

Steph - I was chuffed to read your news about your double duo -   that this time will be the ONE or maybe even TWO!!   

Mrs O    I am sorry that you are down to one but although on the surface of it it doesn't fill you will confidence - I   that your little solo eggie will fertilize and you will be our next one hit wonder - you truely deserve it and I wish it for both you and Steph to get your long awaited BFP's

The reason I say this is that it is such a hit and much affair that girls get their BFP with a SET and not with a triple embryo transfer so still think that there is hope.  

Laura -   it is natural to worry all the time when you are pregnant but there is no reason to suspect that you won't have a good outcome with all your babies arriving safe and healthily - I know it is diffcult but you really need to try and take one day at a time and try not to think of all that can go wrong - hopefully you have had a good sleep and are feeling better about everything now.

Of course if I ever get my BFP you can quote all these things back to me and I can see how much notice I will be able to take of it all  


Hi everyone else!  


I obviously did have the L&D & HSG and yes I did let my poor eggie go to waste that ov just beforehand   even though as it was so close to Wednesday I was sorely tempted not too!

My tubes are clear but they removed a tiny bit of endometriosis from one of my ovaries and I think the other place was the abdominal wall but not sure.

I don't think that this would have stopped me getting pregnant but who knows!!

Unfortunately I have got an appointment to see the dr rather then the Consultant in the clinic in four weeks time.

Just before my IVF cycle the Consultant agreed to do a totally monitored clomid cycle with progesterone injections just in case of an undected LP defect as my temp was always dropping much earlier then it should before AF.

However obviously my AF due in under two weeks so I want to start then and have a feeling that the dragon of a sister at the fertility clinic will say I have to wait for my appt which is madness I know because you have to get on with it with earnest the next few cycles after a L&D.

Plus as well the doctor at the fertility clinic is always trying to reduce my meds and monitoring so scared that I will be left with nothing if I am forced to wait for her this is why I wished it was an appointment with the Consultant.

However If I can get meds and be monitored to trigger ovulation ( otherwise I have a tendancy to form a cyst ) on clomid I have 
decided to try that for a couple or so months and pencil in another cycle for Turkey loosely for October.

I did want to do it end of August but my Dr. on holiday then and anyway might have been a bit soon so that is my plan of action for now

I will try and do a signature when I have fully worked out how to do it!!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't posted for a while - it is daunting trying to keep up with everyone!

Ophelia,  I hope you egg fertilises - as others have said, you still have a chance with one, try and keep a PMA as you have already overcome lots of hurdles.

Stephjoy.  How long do you stay in Turkey after ET?  Have you enjoyed having tx abroad?

Laura.  I hope you are feeling more positive today.  I could hardly ever find a hb with a dopler - i got rid of it in the end.  I don't think you ever stop worrying during pregnancy, even if you are only carrying so it must be very hard for you.

Juicy - try being 42 fast approaching 43 - then you can feel old!!!!!

Button - i would say that waiting for first scan maybe worse than the 2ww.

Not much to report from me.  I am waiting for Guys follow up on 27th and then Lister consult on 7/8.  Right now DH  is v happy as we are having BMS every other day from day7-day27!
I am just so worried that even if we get a BFP naturally or IVF that it will be another MC.  I read some
where that 43 years+ your chance of MC is 75%!

By the way - what is womb juice?

Tracey.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tracey - womb juice is wine ( Red I think ) I asked the very same question on here.

Try not to concentrate on age too much - I am 40 ( 41 in Nov ) and everything is blamed on age now I have hit the big 4-0 even though my situation was the same when I was 30!!

I have been on Foresight supps which don't know if this is a coincidence but the Dr. at Turkey said my egg quality was remarkable for my age ( I still only produced one healthy embie once PGD done so don't quite understand that but still ) I am now seriously considering the DHEA myself so maybe worth a go do you think?

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Karen - thanks but it is very difficult not to obsess about age when everything you read and all the percentges tell you that 42+ is particular is ancient!

I have only learned of DHEA recently and as my next tx which I hope will be in late Aug/sept I probably don't have time to start taking it.

I think I will try some womb juice now!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Tracy - hello fellow older mum!   BMS every other day is impressive!  
Kazzy - glad your tubes were OK - always nice to know. I don't think they can really test egg quality properly unless you carry a healthy pregnancy but if they look good that's a good start   Hope your get your new plan of action sorted  
Love to all 
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Never too late, Tracy! Two months will do lots of good. Just don't exceed 75mg a day to 'top up', as taking too much can elevate testosterone.

Yes, red wine - increases blood flow to the uterus, and an essential part of the Team PR drugs protocol!  

Nicks - just had a successful bf - the first in DAYS.   Little minx wants a different position on each boob (gets bored easily like me). You must be an old pro by now!

Kazzie - I think PGD is so invasive, but necessarily so, as it weeds out the problem embryos, so one out of a crop is probably pretty good. You could always try going without PGD and just seeing what happens? I know it's a worry, but natural selection could prove more bolstering in terms of expectations for a cycle. Even what look like problem embryos can result in a healthy pregnancy.

Carol, Alegs - hi!

Sorry Laura, I forgot you earlier in my rush to post. Doppling is such a double-edged sword. You're doppling too early really - just keep that firmly in mind when you dopple! Nicks had a similar panic when doppling before 12 weeks, remember.

Mrs O - best of luck for your gametes getting it on tonight and that one-hit wonder making it. I will call it a Deee-lite, in honour of their one hit, Groove is in The Heart, ok? We've all been there, hoping for success with one embie, and we're all rooting for you.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

mirra - i love the term 'doppling'!    
Off to bed in a min for 1030 boobie time! (.)(.)
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooooh, a routine!!!! I'll start thinking about one of those soon.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening All  

I am taking Micronised DHEA, worried now that I am on the wrong one  

Tracy - I would take the DHEA if I were you.  It doesn't really have any side effects, except for being a mood enhancer   so can only help I would think. 

Laura - sorry to hear about your friend and your worries.  I have never doppled so can't advise but try not to worry  

Ophelia - so sorry that you only got one egg but I am   for some hot action in the petri dish tonight (do they use petri dishes?  ) and a lovely embie tomorrow   

Steph - YAY for you.  Congrats on two fertilizing, that is a brilliant result.  Good luck on Monday   

Mira - sorry to hear that you are struggling with BF.  I only did it for a month and then gave up, very hard indeed.  Glad you had a good time in Glasgee, we missed you  

Nix - how you doing?  You've gone all quiet  

Popsi - sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled.  I think you made the right decision though.  What the nurse said is very encouraging for those of us taking DHEA, sounds like the trials are going well.  

Kazzie - glad the Lap went well and they didn't find too much.  I am confused about your situation.  Are you not allowed to try naturally?  

Juicy - my friend had 3 failed IVF attempts and has just got pg NATURALLY at 36 so all hope is not lost for you yet.  I am going to be 38 in a couple of weeks so I am a bit depressed about that  

Abdncarol - I have lost track of where you are, I think you are PUPO now, is that right? 

Ally - I have been taking the DHEA for 12 days (not that I'm counting or anything  ) and I am a bit more spotty than normal, is that expected?  Nothing else to report though.

Hi to everyone else - Nicky, Alegria, LJ 

Lainey x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - some people find the DHEA winds back the hands of time so far they become teenagers again, Lou!  

People seem to have lots of different symptoms - I didn't really have many till I took it with the pill before the last cycle - then I couldn't sleep and was cranky as hell.

Hee! Robert's his mammy's boy all right - he farts REALLY loudly in his sleep. Just sitting here PMSL at his emissions. How anything that small can make that loud a trump I don't know.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Just a  quick hello as got friends staying and off to a christening this morning so need to go and try and look half decent...not that easy after a bottle of fizz and 2 bottles of white (that's between 2 of us)


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning Beach

I am having the same problem - first night out since I did my treatment and got stuck into a bottle of red last night which has made me feel rather bleary eyed!! But it was well worth it as we had loads of laughs with mates and it made me feel a bit more normal again!!  Good luck with the christening   hope the weather is as good up in Glasgow - we seem to have sun down south today x

Morning to everyone else especially Ophelia - I have been thinking of you and sending you loads of        - lets have another one egg wonder please!!!!!!!!!

Steph - may your embies continue to flourish till they go home tomorrow    

Speak later - not quite awake yet!

 x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for this morning Ophelia!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Ophelia - Thinking of you       

Lainey-Lou - My DHEA is micronised too. Just started taking it so too early for noticing any side effects  

A big   to  Mir, NW, Steph, Beach, Emma, Ally, Tracey, Kazzie, Juicy, Carol, Popsi, Laura. So many of us now!

Alegria xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

 to those of you who are hungover! 

As its Sunday, we don't actually find out till tomorrow before ET what grade/cells our embies are (neither does Ophelia re how her egg had fertilised) - we did our best to chill out today and had a wonderful meal in a roof terrace restaurant overlooking a sparkling Bosphorus - such a beautiful day.  I really love it here in Istanbul - feeling relaxed and    and looking forward to having our embies back tomorrow. 

Love to all 

Steph xx

P.S. DHEA gave me a spotty chin too! I preferred to take my 3 tablets spaced out through the day as if I took them all at once I felt a bit like I'd drunk too much coffee (heart racing a bit and buzzy) - was fine taking one at a time though and had no other side effects apart from the spotty chin.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope your embryos are top notch Steph - though no need to despair if not - look at Laura!

I can't wait to go back to Istanbul - your description of the restaurant... mmmmn...


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Steph and Ophelia, will be thinking of you both and   for you.  
Hope everyone else is doing fine, big hugs  
Carol
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - fantastic news, I will be keeping everything crossed for some super embies tom... and don't cry and have a paddy if they aren't grade 1, 8 cells like I did how embarrasing after cryng the whole day only to have to call them to say triplets!!!  I practically called the The Prof a lier when he said I had a goodchance of a pregnancy!!    

Ophelia - Bugger.  But LJ's sister had imature eggs and they develped ok.. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Mirra - So you still off to Istanbul to show off Bob?  Wonder how you take triplets on a plane?! 

Nicks - Fab news on your friend, she must be over the moon.

Beach - Boozer!!  

As for the DHA Tim noticed when we was on holiday in Istanbul that I had a hair growing out of my chin!! I was not impressed especially as we were in a public place and he was pointing and laughing!!  

I've not doppled today, I actaully got some new batteries and heard 2 of them really well yesterday, the third one possibly is just clsoe to one of the others as I can't work out if its the same one or not!  Feeling a bit better today.  The lady on the triplet thread had her bubs in the last couple of days just before 26 weeks. All stable though.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just wanted to say good luck to steph and ophelia for tomorrow will be thinking of you


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Popsi - Good luck for you for tomorrow too!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the well wishes! 

*Popsi *- good luck with IUI tomorrow - hope you get some tip-top sperm and that once inseminated it finds your egg and does the stuff   

*Laura* -  at Tim finding the hair on your chin and embarassing you! I guess having a blind DH does have it's advantages sometimes!  (the crazy thing is even though he can only see shapes and shadows, I still ask him if I look alright before we go out  and bless him, he always says yes!  ) Glad your friend on the triplet thread and her babies are doing well - am sure you will too 

Hope everyone else is well and has had a nice weekend 

Steph xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Sending you lots and lots of luck and     for tomorrow too Popsi.

Carol
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Evenin' all!

Just wanted to send huge amounts of luck to Ophelia, Steph and Popsi for tomorrow!! 

Will be sending masses of     to you all as well as     for you!! 

 to you!

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Mrs O - hope you're getting plenty of womb juice down your neck. I've said a little prayer for your egg to have fertilised and be growing well.

Laura - I had hairs on my chin before the DHEA! I have to pluck regularly or I'd look like a billy goat... New battery? Already? You must have doppled for britain already! We kept leaving it on by mistake and draining the battery.

Steph - enjoy ET! So exciting. Hope they're all doing well. Awww for Paul being so nice. Be great when you're 83, too!

Popsi - good luck for the swimmers tomorrow! Hope all available gametes get it on!

Evening Ally and Alegs!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Mira - love the new pic of you and your little man  Lovely!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you! The dogs are pretty put out they're not my avatar any more - I'll have to revolve my avatars...

What time's ET tomorrow?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Have to be there 11.30am to start drinking the water to fill my bladder - then ET is at 12 midday 

Speaking of which, I'd better get some sleep so that I can get up early!

Night night xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hiya

Just came on to say good luck to Steph, Ophelia and Popsi for tomorrow    

   for a good result all round.

Hi to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, yes, it's late there. Sleep well, and think lining-fattening thoughts!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Miranda, I second Steph - fab pic!!! Hope he's had a good feed today and you are both nice and relaxed.  

Steph, will be thinking of you and your embies tomorrow and hope Ophelia has good news and is looking forward to ET too.

Popsi good luck too 

Beach hope the christening was nice and not too   for you  .  Hopefully not, after your fun night last night!

Ally glad you had fun too  

Lainey thanks but being tubal there is no chance of a natural miracle for us (sadly).  IVF or nothing.  I would love to have the option of a natural though I too am impressed at Tracy's commitment to the job - BMS every other day for weeks!!  And that's with a three year old to look after     Good going Tracey, hope it works!!

It's just when IVF is your only option, you are naturally more conscious of your age and with AMH of 1.1 it wouldn't be logical for me to think I could keep trying beyond another year or two.  Though I may stand to be corrected on that!  Anyway, I won't care what age I am if I get pg - my pal had a baby this year at 45.5 and is looking great on it!

Nickster, hope you had a lovely day and E is well.  Has she still got all that gorgeous hair?!  Such a dainty chin too - really pretty girl.  PR babies very attractive indeed it must be said - this bodes well for Laura Emma and Bugle!!!

night all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, the feeding's going better and better now Juicy! Good job too - it's heartbreaking when you feel like you're failing to get him fed and have to get the formula out.

We're the same in the can't do it naturally bracket - at times I think it's easier having the option taken away, so you don't have month after month of negative tests. Also, sex can be a bit more spontaneous! You have to look at the bright side I guess...

But on the other hand I think we would have fallen easily if we'd been able to start trying naturally when I started to want a child, about age 30. I can pinpoint when my AMH dropped so low, which was two years ago and I went through this horrific patch of depression. I was so scared of IVF I put it off for four years.

Beach - is that wine on the patio still open?

Right - must bathe my corns and pat the dogs.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a quickie to wish Steph, Ophelia & Popsi good luck for today    

Mira - Fab piccie 

Am hosting a coffee morning today - how very WI!  Made some lemon drizzle cake yesterday and have practically had to sit on my hands overnight trying to resist it!

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've made a pact with a friend we will join the WI!   Though I don't know when - we didn't agree on that detail!

ALWAYS make two cakes if you're making one for an occasion - my top tip. It's no more effort and will save you going barkers with gateau lust!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

If joining the WI means I get to eat lots of cakes, I'm in


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Steph, Ophelia and Popsi lots of luck for today    

Mir- we can easily open more!

Emma- lemon drizzle cake, yum yum, how delicious x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Huge amounts of luck to Steph, Ophelia and Popsi today     

Nix - Hope you are ok and just saving your energies for your appointment - next week    

Oh my god lemon drizzle cake - that sounds sooooooooooo good!! I had a bit of a pig out yesterday and had a lemon polenta cake from a cafe - very nice (although I hate polenta!!)

 to all! 

A x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Good luck Steph and Ophelia for today!!

Mirr and Nicks - glad to hear both you and babies doing well!

Laura - I keep having all the same doubts as you!!! Had a very busy weekend and felt knackered afterwards! Can't believe your friend had her triplets at 26 weeks! WOW! You'd be nearly there! When is the normal triplet time? 

A big hello to everyone else! Beach Gabs Ally juicy Lainey carol aleg Popsi 

Emma - mmm lemon drizzle cake...I hate to think how much wieght I've put on since starting out in March - not really one for counting - best not to know I say!! just had to buy some new jeans - I won't say what size they are as far tooo embarassing. Then friend said when she could no longer fit in things - she used a hairband as a waistline expander - working well for me at the moment!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi - I havent been on here for absolutely ages! 

But I can't tell you how lovely it was to see the BFP's from those of you I knew from before - particularly Nikki, Laura (go girl!) and Miranda. It gives me hope.

AS you can see from my signature, I've moved on from tx at least for the time being. My DP and I split up soon after the tx ended - there was a connection there, it was so stressful. But I've since met a gorgeous new bloke and we've been ttc naturally for the past 6 months. I'm hoping that now the MF is no longer an issue I'll be in with a small chance naturally...

Still, I'm hoping that my excellent fsh levels are more important than my one off crap AMH result. Miranda - you are an inspiration to me! We're not actually trying too hard at the moment, (aprt from lots and lots of BMS but that's not difficult!) but in a few more months I may start to monitor things more closely, etc

Ophelia - I really really feel for you, and so hope that your one egg fertilises. I was in the same position as you with my one IVF attempt - only 1 immature egg recovered. It's horrible, but here's hoping you have some good news today.x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

steph and ophelia.. hoping you both have had good news today  

thank you everyone for your lovely messages too, Mir your new photo is really lovely  

Well i have been "inseminated" !!! so on the 2ww now, not holding out much hope but hey i guess stranger things have happened,


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Popsi - Good luck on your  Keeping all my little fingers & toes crossed     

Mir - Agree with the others, that's such a lovely pic. Love it!!  

Jo -


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Popsi - well done PUPO lady - now put your feet up and rest!  Wishing you loads of luck   

I am now also PUPO - one of our embryos had only reached 3-cells today (day 3) so was no good for transfer or freezing, but the other was "perfect" at 7-cells and grade 1, according to the embryologist I spoke to, and is now on board after a nice easy transfer.  I am very happy with this - so pleased to have got this far, and hoping that I will succeed with one where I have failed before with two.    Hoping it is a charmed embryo! 

Everybody at the clinic was lovely  When I was wheeled down for transfer I was put in a room outside the theatre and a turkish male nurse kept bringing me glasses of water (in spite of me already having a full bladder!  ) and handing them to me with the direction "Drink!!!". Fo some reason this made me think of Father Jack (out of Father Ted) and I struggled to keep a straight face, it did make me and DH giggle when I told him on my return to the ward room. 

DH has had a rotten toothache today - Romina got one of the dentists at the Jinemed to prescribe him some stuff, which he has now had, and we are now going to have a quiet evening. I haven't seen Ophelia and her DH yet, hope to later.

Going to rest now  back later - love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Steph - Well done & congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS STEPH AND POPSI     

Popsi - you have to remember that this would not be offered as a treatment option if it didn't get results!!   

Steph - glad it went smoothly - roll on the 2ww madness!!! Glad you had the nurse keeping you relaxed before transfer (if not a bit close to wetting your knickers!!)  

Ophelia -     

Speak later x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Thank you all for your good wishes. Haven't read back on the thread but congrats to Steph and Popsi on being Pupo.    

As for me, my egg failed to fertilize so the end of the road for us.  Maybe we should just throw in the towel and say no more to TX. I'm so fed up of being disappointed time and time again. 

Dr suggested trying natural IVF, but will have to think about that. It's quite scary going for just the one egg but saying that we only got 1 egg this time with heaps of drugs thrown in.

Love to all, will catch up with everyone's news when I'm in a better frame of mind.
Ophelia


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ophelia - I'm really sorry to hear that, this is so unfair!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ophelia       that's just awful, I'm so sorry  

steph and I have both had natural cycles this year, unsuccesfully unfortunately but if £££ was no object, I honestly would have one as often as i could - much less invasive and stressful.  Definitely something to think about and you could do it next month to get your mind off this awful disappointment. Please don't give up


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Ophelia I am so so sorry to hear your news, sending you the biggest   from Aberdeen, thinking about you and your husband.  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I'm so sorry Mrs O. It's utterly heartbreaking, it really is. Laura sends her best to you - her laptop is broken, so she sent me a text to wish you well from her.

I'd give low stims a bash - it's got to be worth one shot, just to see if not frying your ovaries would work. It has for others.

Big squishes from me and Laura, bird.   

Well done Steph, on being PUPO! Hope this is the one that finally nets you your dream.

And well done Popsi too - hope those sperm find their way to those eggs and give them a good going over!

Hi to everyone else - I'm off for a nap as I've been up all night. be back later.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia   so sorry to hear your news. Big big hugs xxx

Steph and Popsi- congrats on being PUPO x

Hi Mir- hope you enjoy your sleep, that's if you get any


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations to Popsi and Steph xxx.  Steph you can go through your 2 week wait with me, I'm only on day 4 and it's already driving me nuts  .
Miranda your new pic is lovely, you must feel very proud.
Love to everyone else
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia hon - I am so so so sorry, I wanted this for you so much as I can see how much you have been through   I am still at work so cannot say too much now but just wanted to send     and let you know how disappointed I am for you xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ophelia - have PM'd you - so, so sorry we didn't both get good news today, absolutely gutted for you and your DH, you so don't deserve this. 

Here if you need me   

Steph xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ophelia - so sorry to hear your news, thats what happened to me last cycle and i think it is absolutely horrendous not to get to et, it is hard i know   

Steph - well dont on being PUPO lady i will keep everything crossed for you x

love to everyone else, thanks for your good wishes xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ophelia - I am so sorry, why is life to bloody unfair?

Steph and Popsi,  congratulations on being PUPO enjoy your 2ww!!!!!

Miranda, glad the bf is getting better.  I can remember it being awful for 6 weeks (I would say it was more painful than the birth) but after that I found it was so good going out and about without having to take bottles of formula.

Jo M.  I hope that lots of BSM with a new partner will do it for you.  My partner is not new so the BSM every other day is a chore rather than a treat!!! I'm not sure I can keep it up for the whole 28 days, now it is getting past he obvious fertile time the motivation is wearing off.  I just keep thinking about the last time I got pg while down regging, it was much much earlier than day 14. I hope DH doesn't see this.

Emma, Lemon Drizzle cake is my favourite.  I am currently on a diet so making low fat muffins which to be honest aren't really worth eating!!!

Beachgirl - you are brave going to a christening.   A friend of mine just avoided all those kinds of events after 8 years ttc.

Tracey


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Orphelia I am so sorry that your little egg didn't fertilise   I really hoped that it would. Not being experienced at the IVF cycles I don't really know what to suggest next but the natural cycle might be worth a shot and does have some credit from Foresight ( organisation for preconception care but you may already know that ) in that they feel higher doses of stims are not good for the body and the production of quality eggs.  I so wish that some way you will be able to have a baby.

Steph, Popsi and Carol good luck girls being PUPO and hope your 2WW goes quickly - try to keep calm and rested - yeah right!!

Miranda love the picture too - it's funny what you were saying about going for just Straight IVF rather then PGD - I do have that in the back of my mind if IVF/PGD doesn't work. Although I would have to go to Jinemed I think because almost certain my hospital wouldn't let me do that with DH translocation!  

Hi everyone else.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ophelia - so sorry hun. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.   LOve to you and your DH. IF is so unfair sometimes  
Love Nicks  xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo - I lost a long post earlier but really what i was saying was go for it and be postive - my fsh is sky high but my amh is the same as yours - I had a horrific ivf that cancelled at the beginning of the month due to little or no response and am now ttc naturally for 3-4 months whilst taking DHEA with a view to more treatment in Oct/ Nov     I dont need it!! Sounds like the bms is going well and you have a much greater chance of success having a new man in your life - oh how i remember how that was!!! 

Good luck

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good signature Kazzie   especially for people with poor memory!  
Steph - glad you got a good embie today   
Popsi - well done you too hun  
NW


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Nicki - I always like to read others sigs so I know what's what and realised it was time I did my own so people would not get confused about my situation!!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just checking again - last one


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Steph and Popsi...        

Ophelia -  ...thinking of you honey..xxx

We are fine..think we might rent the house as not managing to sell...had a nurses interview at 11 pm the other night.... ...yes I was confused (I know thats not hard for me)...ds has got a start date at his school in October so really trying to be out there then...xxxx

Hello to all you girlies...miss you all but look in from time to time....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtake care..xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Gabs, how are you?  Probably beating me at scrabble....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs O - No words really.  I'm so very very sorry.   Please remember though that you only got one egg this time but things change from month to month, I only got 2 on my last cycle and then 7 on this one.  If I needed to go again I would def have my andral scan done in this country until a 'good month' comes along.  Don't give up honey unless you are ready too.  

Steph - Wow thats fab!! You stand a really good chance with a 7 cell grade one... thats better than all of mine were!!  

Popsi - Congrats too! You and Staph can go bonkers together.

Mirra - Lovely pic.   How are things with your folks now?  They forgiven you for going Scotland?  I think I may have left the Doppler on too.

Nickster - hows you and the wee one?

Jo - Welcome back... new man??    Fab.  Both Mirra and Jen both had very low AMH and both preggers now so no not in denial!  

Ally - How you doing my lovely?

Beach - What exciting things have you got planned this week?

Gabs - That all sounds exciting!  

Emma - Mmmmmm drizzle cake!!!  I wish you lived closer!!

Bugle - normal triplet time is 32-34 weeks.  God I so hope I can get that far!  I'm booked in for a c-section at 36 weeks which is xmas day! so they will def be hear by Christmas.  I don't know what to say to people when they ask for my due date!  I feel like I have to say due date is 26/1 but they will be delivered by 25/12 but they will prob be here the begining of Dec!!   Sumer holidays.. lucky moo!

Hi to Tracey, carol Juicy and anyone I forgot!

I'm ok, feeling better today being at work keeps my mind from worrying all the time.  Long day though not long been home.  Bath and Bed for me.  I'm on Strike Wed an Thurs so only tomorrow to get through then scan on Thurs.

Tim wants us to squeeze in a wedding before the babes arrive, I think its'll be too much.  He said he would organise it I'd juts need to get a dress and turn up.  Not sure think i'd end up getting stressed about it..what do you think?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, Laura, a wedding would be great especially if it's organised by someone else x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,
    Sorry to barge in on you's i just wondered if anyone knew the answer to my below questions, I know a lot of you may of switched from L/P to S/P so thought this might be a good place to ask.


----
  I was untill today 13 days into DR-ing and i have since Thursday/Friday last week had a bad migrane.. It wasn't just a headache it's travelled down my face etc.. So i called the clinic and they called me in to see them. Had my Blood pressure/heart rate etc checked and also had a examination of my senses in my head which aparently were not the way they should be one side was different to the other which may of been a indication that my brain was swollen meaning my blood may of been starting to clot causing further problems.

Anyway, They decided to cancel my DR as they were not happy with continuing Dr-ing me for another week or so. They have told me i will need to wait for my AF to arrive and then they will start me on the short protocol.

I have my 'shut down' bleed on the 10th July which lasted 3 days (which was really heavy and clotty etc) Sorry  

Has anyone ever had a long protocol cancelled and then gone onto the short?

How long did it take your AF to arrive? 

What are the dissadvantages of doing the short over the long? I have read that the short is normally used for older ladies or those who's whole cycle was not as sucessful i.e none or not a lot of eggs etc

Thank You
Nicole.xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You think?  Worried it would stress me out?  I guess it would be nice to all have the same names when the bubs arrive.  

Nicole - Sorry I've never gone straight from LP to SP I had to wait a few months as I'd started stimming.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- if you want then get married now as once they're here.....


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Laura... triplets WOW! Exciting and scarey all at once! For what it's worth i second beachgirl... Once they are here...then what? I can imagine it to be stressful though but if your partner is willing to do it all and you are happy with that then happy days


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Laura

Glad your feeling better hon. I am feeling a bit better only like you I am knackered after a long hard day!! Trying to be as positive as I can, got the DHEA, got a fertility monitor (I hear you all say step away from it - it is the devils work!!!) but.. as I have pof I don't know when I ovulate so I really want to know if I do.... so its 3-4 months on the DHEA and ttc naturally hoping I dont have to do more treatment!!! I have hidden the monitor from DH as we agreed I would chill out on ttc over the next few months - YEAH RIGHT! Don't know how I will manage to keep it from him though!! 

Re your wedding - I say wait till after the babes are born - that way you have all your bridesmaids/ paige boys sorted!!!!!! Ahh cute x

You must be very excited about your scan!

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - I get very excited and scared all rolled into one with the scans!  


Just sent tim to the shop to get me drizzle cake!!!   

Off for a soak...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura.  Re the wedding, I will ask a friend of mine how she felt.  Her and DH (DP at the time) decided they definately wouldn't get married then decided when she was 6 months pregnant that they wanted to get married before the baby was born.  They had a lovely simple wedding when she was about 7-8 months.  I will ask whether in hindsight she thinks they did the right thing or whether she would rather have waited.
Personally, I think it would be difficult to enjoy a wedding while looking after triplets so I would go for it beforehand.  You can get beautiful maternity wedding dresses these days.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pros are it would make tim happy as he really wants to get married. Cons are we already need to move, I need t tie up my work as leaving soon and Tims mum no doubt would sress me out!  Also the money.... we have so much to buy.  But yeah I guess once they out would be difficult to organise.  

Anyway bed for me with tea and lemon cake!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like a win win situation to me!! You could have a smallish wedding soonish and then a big party when the babes are here!! Sleep tight - must be cosy with 5 in the bed!!!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Laura - We got married last summer (it'll be our 1st wedding anniversary in two weeks time). It was a small civil service ceremony followed by lunch to our families and closest friends and I had so much fun organising it, such a happy day! And it's indeed possible to have a simple ceremony and stick to a budget. Looking forward to it may also be a good distraction for you not to worry too much about your pregnancy. And it may be ages till you can find the time and money to do it once the triplets are here. I'd say, go for it!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooooh, a wedding! Will all the Team PR be your bridesmaids?  

If he's going to organise it, great! I'd bite his hand off - organising a wedding is the most stressful thing ever.

For what it's worth, it made a great deal of difference to me that we were married when we went to register Robert. Is that hideously trad of me?

Another Nicole! Two Nicoles and two Nickis - I'm going to go batty!

Nicole - I don't think you need to worry about quality issues between SP and LP - I think that the quality question arises purely because people with poor reserve and older people tend to be the ones on the SP and therefore the quality is an issue before deciding on the protocol.
I'd get it checked how the DR drug affected you - it could be only that particular drug, and you might do better on Cetrotide, Synarel or Buserelin or whatever. Unlike FSH stim drugs the DR drugs, I believe, can be quite different in their make-up.

xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Miranda7 said:


> Nicole - I don't think you need to worry about quality issues between SP and LP - I think that the quality question arises purely because people with poor reserve and older people tend to be the ones on the SP and therefore the quality is an issue before deciding on the protocol.
> I'd get it checked how the DR drug affected you - it could be only that particular drug, and you might do better on Cetrotide, Synarel or Buserelin or whatever. Unlike FSH stim drugs the DR drugs, I believe, can be quite different in their make-up.
> 
> xx


Thanks Miranda I never really thought anything of the S/P as i always knew i would be on the long and upon doing searching etc all i could find was the info on poor quality but it makes sense that it probably was a issure before for those who switched. My Clinic did not say anything about any other drug just to stop and wait for AF and then start again.... Just Stimming. I am just concerned that doing it this way i will be more likely to over stim as this is another thing i have read? I am already classes as "high risk" as my FSH and AMH are perfectly normal the only reason for the tx is because of DP's vasectomy... I am just worried all my embies will need to be frozen and what's the chance of DP's sperm effectively been forzen & thawed twice.... I doubt they will have a great chance, I always knew this tx was trial and error but its still very frustrating... i am Egg Sharing too so there is extra pressure there  I am just wondering with the Dr-ing that i have just been through what would that of done to my cycle's irregulated them etc.x

xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

dear watn1, I'm sure your clinic will look after you well and do what they can to minimise your risk of overstimulating.  It sounds like you are worrying unnecessarily.  good luck with stimms

btw, not everyone on the short protocol is on it because there is a proven issue of poor egg quality - don't write us all off yet !


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I second Juicy - why worry about things that haven't happened Nicole! We could all be run over by a bus tomorrow...

Hey, I said 'tend to be'! Not are always...   My eggs were much better quality after DHEA, me.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Mirra, am so curious to see whether there might be another antral follicle or two from the dhea!  Or at least that if I am lucky enough to get 5 eggs again, they will all be good this time (had one immatur!e and one giant one last time..).  

Hope lovely Robert has had a pleasant day.  Are the dogs getting used to him?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The dogs pretty much ignore him! Apparently they don't recognise them as human till they start crawling.

I had a walk without Robert today - so weird to be able to bend down.

I didn't get any more eggs after DHEA - double the follies, but half were empty. It was quality that really went up. But I understand there's some evidence for an increase in quantity?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda

Are you still there?  just scanning the threads and saw your late post

I can't believe youre posting at his time of night. 

I thought  after the baby was born you would be taking it easy.
I don't know how you have the strengh.

odettexxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here!

Keep meaning to go to bed when he does, but I get the urge to catch up on all sorts of stuff, like FF... I'll have to sleep in the end - still too excited!

How's it going, you? When's the DE cycle set for?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! Just saw your sig! It's NOW! How's it going?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda

I'm flying out next week for Donor Egg.

I'm excited but nervous (cause I've had so many disappointments).

Hoping its my turn this time.

Nice to speak to you .

Will post again when I get some more news, hopefully good news 

odettexxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It will be. I'm sending you an extra special conception spell from my position near the Cerne Giant.

It cannot fail!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Ahh thanks honey.

Sleep tight! 

odettexx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Ophelia -   so sorry to read your news    am thinking of you and DH. I know there's probably not much I can say that will make you feel better but I'm hoping that sometime soon you'll be blesses with a miracle.  Big hugs  

Pospi  - Congrats on your basting.  Hoping this cycle is lucky for you   

Steph - Fab news about your grade 1 embie.  I know you don't do tickers so I'll have to keep asking you when your test date is    Sending you lots of     and hoping it's a stick one  

Laura - I think Ally's idea is great for the wedding, i.e a small civil ceremony whilst you're preggers then a bigger bash once the babies are here.  You could always combine it with a naming ceremony for them.  These things don't have to be expensive - you could hire a village hall or something similar and then ask people to bring along food/booze.  At times like this it's all about who is there, not how much money you've spent.  You could say that you don't want wedding presents, but instead please bring some food/drink to help you celebrate your marriage and the babies safe arrival.  Obviously so you could enjoy it to the full, you'd have to wait until you'd stopped b/f or expressing    

Hope the lemon drizzle cake was yum.  Mines all gone   but went down well - either that, or people were just being very polite and telling me it was nice    Making a banoffee pie today for a lunch I'm going to tomorrow - god, my life is just one long baking session at the mo  

Odette - Sooo lovely to hear from you.  I really really hope this cycle is your last and it's successful - sending you lots of     Please keep us posted   xx

Hello to everyone else   xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Team PR  

Emma - You Home Goddess    We all wish you lived closer and we could just pop in for a chat with a nice cuppa and yummy cake  

Odette - Good luck in Spain, will be thinking of you   

Alegria x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Ophelia  So sorry to hear your news    Don't give up hon, it's too soon and too raw to make decisions right now, leave it a while and when the time is right, you'll know what to do, honest! 

Hi Steph - how are you getting on with the 2ww?

Odette - good luck with your DE cycle!

Emma - now I'm going to have to go and buy more eggs - I NEED lemon drizzle cake!  It was chocolate cake last week - DH is going to think it's Christmas and his birthday all rolled into one  Provided I don't stuff the whole thing myself before he gets home that is!

Laura - oooh wedding plans!  FWIW I agree with the girls who've said go for a small ceremony now then a big party once the babies are here... 

Mira - so glad the bf thing is working now, love your new pic   Re the DHEA and egg quantity - well I went from an average of 7 eggs to 15 on my last cycle, all mature. 

Nicole (great name by the way!  ) don't worry about the SP - some clinics put all their patients on SP, regardless of their age/prognosis, simply because they don't believe it's necessary to pump the patient full of d/r drugs.  Good luck hon! 

Well we had our follow-up on Saturday. I really like my doctor cos he's a genuinely nice bloke, but sometimes I just want to punch him.  He still insists that the problem must be related to egg quality or my "environment" basically indicating that I am the only one stopping myself from getting pregnant.  Apparently I must be so stressy and wound up that I am stopping implantation all by myself.  He refuses point blank to accept that ICSI might improve our fert rates because "there is nothing wrong" with Dh's sperm therefore ICSI won't make a difference. So there's no such thing as 100% fertilisation with ICSI then?  Imagine if he'd done ICSI on my 15 eggs last time.  Surely then I would have ended up with something to freeze?  Instead of only 6 fertilising and only 3 making it to ET.  Nor does he seem to know anything about the research which indicates that it's sperm quality not egg quality that contributes to the development of the embies on day 2 and 3 after fertilisation, which I suppose is logical because that then ties neatly in with his attitude that it's all about egg quality.  He even said that in similar circs when they "change the eggs", they get a pregnancy. I nearly said "well f### me why don't you just change the woman too, can't go wrong then can you?"  On the positive side he did say that if we weren't going to the ARGC then, on the basis of our last performance, he would agree to treat us again. If he didn't think there was a chance of success then he would refuse to treat us.  

I can't wait to go and get pregnant at the ARGC and come back to him and tell him where to shove his egg quality.

On a related note re: egg quality can anyone advise whether it is possible to verify egg quality BEFORE they're fertilised? My doctor insists the answer is no but that doesn't sound quite right to me....  how do they judge whether someone's eggs are good enough to freeze if they can't check the quality first?

Sorry to be a moany minny and as I say I do actually like this doc but his insistence that it's egg quality just because DH has a good sperm count really pisses me off

xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

unfort, they know close to nothing about REAL egg quality. 

consistently you read of 25 year olds getting pg with poor graded embryos... whereas women my age (39) consisnetly fail with grade 1 blasts. 

they do their best by looking for normal development each day, physical appearance, vacuoles, fragmentation, etc but it really seems as if this is tinkering with the edges and it is all down to chromosomes.  this is why i'm always on about replacing as many as possible - would you consider turkey?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Anna

so basically they can't check egg quality on it's own then?  All of the stuff about quality is basically guesswork based on what happens after fertilisation?

I agree about replacing as many as poss in the case of multiple failures or if EITHER partner is over 35. I am sick to death of the whole quality thing being laid at my door.  He is older than me, although not by much, and there is now finally research being done into the effect that the age of the man has a role to play.  The embryologists at my clinic here in Paris are the ones checking it out and they presented their findings at the fertility conference in Spain last week.  This is why it's even more annoying that my own doctor insists that it's all down to me and nothing to do with DH.  Basically he is disagreeing with his own embryologists!

Not really interested in travelling to Turkey tbh.  I've done the tx abroad thing now and just want to try back in good ole Blighty where at least there can't be any confusion due to things being lost in translation!  Although I might consider the *************************, I've always wanted to go to visit the Bajans and laugh at their Caribbean/West Country accents!  

x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all, god, its hard to keep up with you all.

Ophelia - I was so, so sorry to hear about your egg not fertilising. I know we were told ours was immature and v unlikely to fertilise, but I couldn't help myself from hoping and praying for a miracle....Its horrible and there's not a lot anyone can say to make you feel better. Big Hug  .

Tracey - I'm making the most of still being in the 'honeymoon period' with my DP! I'm going to try to hold out / have no sex for at least 3 days before I think I ovulate next time so his sperm is the best it can be. Plenty of cold showers then. This may be TMI for some, but my friend swears that, ahem,  'doggy style' is the best for conceiving if the bloke's over 40. Worked for her and her friend who are now pg! 

Emmachoc (I think it was you who said you're ttc naturally until next tx?) - I was also thinking about taking DHEA...mmm, good plan. It was suggested to me by my consultant after the poor response.

Laura - you did make me laugh - talking about Tim wanting to get married - you sounded like it was just something else you had to do, like going to Tescos!!! I'm not surprised though, you must be absolutely knackered. i hope Tim's looking after you well - god, how I would love the excuse "I'm eating for 4!" 

I am really encouraged that others with v low AMH have conceived - the way my Dr told me was that there was basically no chance with my own eggs. However, I've picked up a lot about AMH from reading through these pages, and I'm beginning to question my result. Firstly - it was carried out only a couple of weeks after IVF - would this affect the result? Secondly - I'm suspicious that 0.7 seems to be a very common result for those with a low result - don't hear of many 0.8's, etc. Why is that?? Also, I didn't know there were 2 different scales - dont think my Dr did either, as she knew v little about it. I wonder if my result could be okish if in a different unit..? Finally - as someone on here pointed out - it CAN fluctuate. As my result contradicted my consistently low FSH, I wish I'd had it retested. I've been thinkin about having it done again now, but I'm too scared!

Lots of love to you all - especially those of you who are PUPO. Sorry i don't know all your names yet x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nix - I always wondered about women that get a BFN on a fresh cycle and then go on to have a BFP from frosties from the same cycle... personally I believe that the embriologist can't really tell 100% which ones are the best quality to put back in and it's all a bit of guesswork/throw of the dice 

I know what you mean about your eggs having to take all the blame for the quality of your embryos. Dh is nearly 45 but just because a basic SA came back all normal (and my blood tests didn't    ) he just assumed that he's alright, I'm the one with the problem...    I have to nag him daily otherwise he won't take his supplements and is now complaining because I've banned his nightly hot baths for the next few mths    
I was reading that a binge drinking or sauna session may still affect a man's   for up to 3 mths!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

agree totally with Alegria re the FETs - those ones are supposedly less good quality as they didn't make the original selection and lo and behold.... 

on an UNMEDicated FET cycle, i read also there's an issue about the body being more receptive as sometimes high E2 (from stimms) can be associated with rejecting the implanting emb. (talk about swings and roundabouts!)

lastly i did read about serotonin - happy hormones- being linked to a postiive outcome so YOU'll get there Nix. xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hello again, weird I could have sworn I wrote the bajan fertility centre or clinic or whatever it's called in my last post and it's gone missing making the end of the post look even more nonsensical than the rubbish I usually write! What happened there then?!

Alegria - show your partner this article and ask him if he could please just take the supplements. And tell him a shower is much more hygenic than a bath anyway!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/itn/20080707/tuk-father-s-age-found-to-affect-pregnan-dba1618.html

Yup I heard that about the happy hormones too, Anna. I had so many laughs when my cousin's came to visit I knew I was going to get a positive result. Just didn't think it would be so weak!

Jo - don't give up. I think if this thread proves anything, it's that sometimes the "experts" talk absolute b0ll0x!

x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

absolutely, i LOVE barbados, my favourite caribbean destination


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi to all of you taking DHEA

If I wanted to try DHEA who would I need to talk to?  I don't have a follow up until 28th July at Guys and I don't want to wait until then as I hope to have my next tx asap.

I am meant to be working at home this afternoon but keep getting distracted by FF, washing and now I fancy making a Lemon Drizzle!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry Tracy, I don't know as my doc prescribed it for me here in France.  As I understand it, it's not licenced in the UK so I assume it would be difficult to get a GP to say OK, although maybe your clinic could help with advice even if they can't prescribe it?

Also I think most of the girls on here have bought theirs via the internet...?  

xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Sorry I haven't been on. Had one hell of a roller coaster month. Well my auntie passed away peacefully in her sleep in the early hours of Saturday morning. She was extremely brave and I will miss her every day.

I was down in Newquay over the weekend for my friend Helen's 30th so I got the news whilst I was away. We had lots of drinks in honour of Auntie Luc on Saturday night.

My AF decided that it was going to give me a break (not from the pain I hasten to add but by arriving so that I could go to CARE this morning). Well although it's not ideal, my FSH is down to 14 so I am starting my Buserelin tonight and then on with the Menopur tomorrow. I am hoping that my Auntie Luc is going to be having a word upstairs and asking for this to be my turn.

Sorry for the lack of personals. I hope you are all ok.

Ophelia  

Is there anybody cycling now??

Wish me luck girls 

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Sarah - GOOD LUCK!!!! May this be the successful one for you!!!!!     

Nix - Thank you! I'll def. show this article to him


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck hon! And so sorry to hear about your Auntie   

xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello PR's... not posted here before as i'm usually on the UCH thread.... however i am also classified as a PR by my docs... on my 2ww from my 2nd IVF currently...

Anyway I read Nix's post about pre-determining the quality of embryos and wondered if anyone knew anything about PGD? From what I've read on the web and speaking to fellow fertiley challenged women on American web sites it seems to be something that you can ask for over in the States. It can detect chromosome abnormalities including implantation issues. My understanding is that whilst there are certain hospitals who do it in the UK (the UCH being one of them) they only do it over here to detect for genetically inherited diseases like breast cancer or eye diseases etc.....

I found this which explains it in more detail..

http://www.sbivf.com/pgd.htm

Have i got this right or am i talking balls?? 

x
 

/links


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

no UCH defo do it, ask ranier. analysis of 1/8 cells at day 3. but you need chapter and verse on it as it is not 100% conclusive. mosaicism is main issue. also expensive...


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Sarah GOOD LUCK       
hope this is your lucky one - I'm starting stimms in about 2 weeks so quite far behind but we will all be rooting for you.

May your Aunt rest in peace  

Paw, best of for your 2ww too - how far into the madness are you?!

Nix, I just got you to 8000 bubbles...wow!!  Good to hear your fighting talk- what's up with that doc and his slating your eggs constantly!  There is no way he can know whether it's all them and not your dh's sperm - my reading is that they assess quality of eggs by assessing them objectively eg looking at the consistency of the zona pellucida, any pitting on the surface etc but these are merely guides to whether it will fert or not, not the inherent chromosomal quality.  Have you got a date for ARGC yet?

Hi AnnaTT, Tracey, Alegria, Popsi, Steph, Emma

Laura, if I am allowed chip in re your nuptials, firstly - congratulations!  and second I think it would be lovely to do a low key one before the triplets arrive and how fab that your fiancee wants to organise it - that will deffo make it unique and extra special - not many blokes would take it on!  I think it's v romantic....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Paw - thanks for the link hon, I'll have a look at the info in a bit.  I've heard about PGD but got the impression they'll only do it in the UK on multiple miscarrieagers, not multiple IVF failures. Have i got that wrong then?

Juicy - coo thanks for the bubbles!  So have I understood you correctly that they can look at the eggs before fertilisation and at least make some observations/assumptions about quality?  Why does my guy keep telling me no then?  Actually scrub that question, obviously he has to stick to that line in order to justify his statements about egg quality being the be all and end all.  If he never looks then he'll never see anything to contradict his position will he?  And I thought I was short-sighted!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Just a quick one as I'm sitting in the living room with the light bulb blown (not spare) so can hardly see!! Dam laptop has broke so awaiting it to be returned so can't move elsewhere!  

Nix - About eggg quality I was told I had good quality mature eggs after my last cycle? I think (but not sure as I was blubbing during the cosult) that he had given them a grade A.  Maybe I am wrong but sure he did?  

Sarah - So chuffed your back on the fertility train again.. woo wooo!! 1st Stop baby town!!  

Steph - when you back home?  

Mrs O - How you doing? 

Odette - Oh how excited... promise to let us kow how you get on?

So knackered.. bath and bed for me... night night. XXX

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Laura, just about to head yup to bed myself, make sure you get some spare bulbs tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I will!!!  

Night night beachy!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Night night girlies x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Nix, there are some interesting photos on this unconfirmed link www.advancedfertility.com/egg1.htm and subsequent pages.  You need to have eggs of a good apearance/quality to make embryos at all, and you've had a good fert rate.  Pah except I wish I hadn't looked at them again because I now know that less than 1% of eggs are 'giant' eggs....i had one on my last cycle...oh dear

night Beachgirl, Ally


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

Just got some sleep for the first time in three days - seems my antibiotics have been upsetting Robert's tum, so he's on formula while they work. Now milking myself for nothing  

Juicy - how did your friend's baby find out her baby was allergic to breastmilk? I'd like him checked for that, really. It's almost unbearable he's sleeping through on formula and screams all night on breastmilk.

I'm meeting an FF-er today! Once I get all the palaver done of getting out of the house, that is. I've made it out every day, but it would be so easy just to stay in.

How is everyone? PUPO Steph - would your embryo be implanting right now? In the next couple of days, anyway - whoo! I have even my eyes crossed this is the one.

I really think the egg/embryo quality thing is jst a vague guide - otherwise laura wouldn't be preggers with triplets now! If they knew, then people wouldn't get pregnant with FET when they didn't with the fresh ones, would they?

Paw - Kazzie is your woman for PGD. It's still fairly unknown I think, and hard for a PR to pull off, as you have to few embryos to play with and it's quite invasive. I think I'd be tempted to ignore it unless there's a real danger of life-affecting conditions.

Sarah - so sorry to hear about your auntie. Hope she sends you a baby - I swear Pete's mum sent us Robert.  

Alegs - Pete hated taking the supplements, but had a nighly bowl of tomato soup for two weeks before tx as he'd read abourt its fertility-boosting qualities in The Sun!   

Jo M - your AMH should have been tested at least two AFs after tx, or the drugs would still be in your system. Maybe get it re-checked? Mine was 0.69, so not the 0.7 but near as dammit!

Nix - maybe if you punched your doc you'd release all that tension stopping you getting pregnant? You could explain you're punching him for therapeutic reasons!  

Emma - oo, banoffee pie - I love that. I love the craoppy 99p one you get in the freezer at the corner shop - pure rubbish.

Hello everyone else! What are people doing today?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Well am back from my banoffee pie binge and I feel sick I've eaten so much.  Tomorrow I will eat only salad and fruit.....errr, yeah right!!

Mira - Sorry to hear you're having probs with sleep, b/f and little Robert - it must be heartbreaking.  I hope once you've finished your anti-b's little Robert will be yearning for your breast milk    As for 99p banoffee pies......shame on you  

Sarah - I'm sorry about your Aunt    Glad your FSH decided to give you a break.  Sending you all the luck in the world that this cycles is the one   

Steph - Hope beanie is getting ready to implant today   

Nix - Sorry to hear your F/U wasn't the best.  I can't remember the exact date of your ARGC consultation, but I think it's soon -hope it goes well   

Hello to everyone else - can't stop as am packing for my trip back to the UK     We fly tomorrow night and I have so much to do xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know!   So much for my home baking...

Oo, you'll be chatting in UK time soon! Pack for boiling hot and freezing cold weather - we seem to have both every day.  

xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nix, the main thing is chromosomes and they cannot definitieyl judge that even with PGD! as Miranda says if they could tell accurately noone would ever get pg on an FET. 

Laura, re wedding, what is best for the babies do you think? that would be my sole criterion and if I decided better for them to have married parents, i'd get married. if i decided not better or it didn't matter I wldn't. I personally have no unmarried friends who have children so I would get married but that it is jsut me, different people are different. good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Mira - Gonna pack my small wardrobe of matty gear (which is summer) and then my sis is letting me have the pick of her matty gear as she has no need for it - she has winter & summer.  It'll be like going shopping, except without having to pay    Am soooo excited about seeing my new niece, I think I'm going to burst!

Laura - I have a couple of friends who aren't married but have kiddies and they would love to be married but their DP's don't believe in it. I reckon they just don't want to spend money on a ring    I think it's lovely that Tim wants to make an honest woman of you before your trio arrive.

Hi Anna - What's your next plan of action?


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Team PR

Steph - congrats on being PUPO.  Sounds like a sticky one, let's hope so    

Ophelia - I am so sorry your little eggie didn't fertilize.  You must be devastated.  Sending you  

Nix - good luck with the appointment at ARGC.  When is it?   

Emma - enjoy your trip home.  How exciting, meeting a new niece.  Have a good time. 

Mira - I am sorry to hear that you are still having trouble with b/f.  I have to say, I hated it.  I am told it gets easier if you persevere, I gave up though  

Carol/Popsi - our other ladies in waiting - how are you doing?  Going   yet?

Ally - how are you feeling with the DHEA?  I have been feeling quite chirpy, it is supposed to be a mood enhancer so it seems to be working for me  

Personally, I love a nice victoria sandwich, especially the m&s one.  Who am I trying to kid?  I love ALL cake.  Quite into cheesecake at the moment.  All this talk of cake is making me hungry, shame I am starting weight watchers today, 12lb to lose  

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hi Emmachoc - not sure, debating another cycle actually (3) which seems a lot to me, but i know isn't really. im not sure as my issues (old eggs which they cannot assess apparently and high NK which they are not 100% sure about) are not going to be solved by IVF. the former no cure and the latter steroids, which i take anyway ttc naturally.  it is a great business model this though of that i am convinced. i'd invest in an ivf clinic any day. 

any thoughts? (on tx not investments ;-) )


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Mira hon, so sorry that R is struggling with the b-milk poor little sausage and it must be disheartening for you!  I hope that things improve once you're off the antibiotics 


Hi Lainey - the app with the ARGC is 28/7. I'm just praying my FSH hasn't shot up since the last time it was measured in 2006. It was 6.5 then....  And what's this about DHEA?  It's a mood enhancer?  Blimey, if this is me with my mood enhanced then I'm glad I didn't stop taking it!  All this uncertainty is very wearing; sometimes it's a real effort just to get washed and dressed!

Hey Emma - cake woman!  I did make the lemon drizzle thing yesterday and ate about a quarter... er ok, nearly half of it before I realised what I was doing!  If none of my clothes fit, I'm coming round to your sister's too!

Hi Anna - have you ever been to the ARGC?  Would you consider it?  Surely they could verify the high NK thing?  Re investments - if only we weren't spending all our dosh on tx, any clinic run and financed by FF members would most certainly offer the best tx and all round support in the world!  I'd definitely put my money into that!

Thanks to all for your info re egg quality. It really does seem that my doc is extraodinarily blinkered on this one subject so all of his advice is biased as a result.  How could he say that there's no way of assessing egg quality when clearly there is?  He was so adamant about it that I assumed I must have got it wrong. So until I get the chance to speak to an embryologist at the ARGC I won't really know whether there's anything wrong with my eggs at all.  As far as "environment" is concerned with preventing implantation, well perhaps that will turn out to be NK cells which is treatable.... and is also something completely out of my control and therefore NOT MY FAULT!!!  And just on the off chance that DH's swimmers aren't quite the olympic champions that my doc is making them out to be, I'll be dosing him up with multi-vits, whether he likes it or not.  If he dares to refuse to take them, then they're going in his food!

xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Anna - not sure what my opinion's worth, since I'm in a different boat with no chance of conceiving naturally (ie with the silver-plated lining that I don't have to weigh the options up as you are having to!)

but I think three txs is not a lot, because the chances of success keep increasing incrementally until the 6th tx (apparently).  I don't know how old you are but if you are worried about your eggs, at least you know that in the month you have IVF, your chances of conceiving will be that much higher than trying on your own and so yes it's a lot of £££ and stress but you may accelerate your progress towards being pg.  You also sound quite stoical and able to cope with the rigours of tx. What are the chances you'll regret doing it - not that high?  

i share your cynicism about the cost to a fair degree but I also recognise that -speaking as a lawyer in a big firm - there are plenty of my colleagues making more money than IVF doctors and ultimately, all they are doing when successful is saving their clients money...which doesn't make anyone happy!

Miranda - my friend's baby lost a shocking amount of weight in the 6 weeks after she was born and became dehydrated as she had diarrhoea quite badly from the breast milk and also from normal formula (hence the expensive tins which my friend says make a horrid formula - she was gutted to have to stop BF - she'd tried everything including cutting out dairy/wheat/caffeine/sugar/alcohol from her own diet but nothing worked - thankfully they established that quite quickly, as there wasn't much left for her to eat!).

It sounds like Robert's ok weight wise?  And don't worry about expressing for nothing, it's all part of keeping your supply going - it's still early days for exclusive BF anyway - lots of people need to supplement early on and then when the babies are a bit stronger, they find it easier to BF.  My SIL needed v strong ABs as her caesarean scar got infected - she'd been on a mixture of BF and formula, then didn't BF for three wks but got onto exclusive BF about three weeks later.   I have lots of accounts like that I can pass on if you need!

Give him a kiss from his FF aunties anyway - hope you have a lovely trip out and a nice FF meet

hello everyone else gosh I'd better get back to work   
Nix - with you on the mood enhancer bit - dammit, I'd love that as a side effect!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nix, he cannot say conclusively what the egg quality is - currently looking/trying to fertilise/analysing vacuoles are indicative but no more and dont even touch on chromosomes. Perhaps that's what he is saying?

Juicy, the problem with ivf treatments structure (and difference cf city firms saving clients' tax) is that the clinics are disincentivised to have success with you, save via the (manipulated) HFEA tables.  if they offered a set price till you get pg, id have no issues with it at all and i think the bma/hfea/someone should be suggesting it. it is not right in a loosely regulated and highly emotionally driven industry for drs to be in such a position. don't even get me started on the misinformation surroundign blastocysts.     and i am the black sheep of my family for NOT being a dr!!)


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I've not been on - DH's toothache has made him feel really ill/has turned into an abscess  - we are going to see one of the Jinemed dentists this afternoon and hopefully they can get him started on some antibiotics to treat the infection, then will see a dentist in the UK after flying home tomorrow.

Just been getting our stuff packed up - feeling fine and  our embie is going to implant today/tomorrow  

Sorry for no personals - off out with Ophelia and her DH tonight hopefully and then an early night as we get up v early - I will try to catch once I am home. 

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Steph time for a ticker!!!   Give my love to Mrs O.

Mirra glad you got some sleep last night.  Sure Bob will be back on the boob milk once the antibiotics are out of your system.

I'm on strike today.  Was going to see a client this morning who is ill with cancer but got a call this mornig to say he died in the night. So sad I didn;t get to say goodbye.

God my cat is horney and driving me nuts!

As for the wedding a big prob is that I always promised myself I wouldn't marry tim unless we could have a baby as I know how much he wants one.  I told him this and that I was worried I would jinx things by getting married before the babie are born.  He said I can divorce him if things go wrong and I don't wanna be married to him anymore!   Very helpful!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh Laura,   i am also   as i have done the "second guessing" thing myself. he loves you, he wants to be a family and you aren't going to jinx it. xxx

Steph, we too are   and


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

hey - where did my post go?  how bizarre!  

it was only to say I agree with Anna, Laura - if there were any jinxes in your life you must surely have exorcised them by now - thrice!  I say go for it while you're on a roll of good luck!!  

Steph sorry about DH's tooth....ouch.  Have a safe flight xx

Anna I hear you about the incentive...have you had some heated debates with your rellies about all this then?!!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Juicy, no way!  there would be FAR too many would be experts floating around if i got them involved. I'm an internet dr anyway. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Anna - We're all internet Dr's    In your shoes, I would definitely have another stab at tx.  You've got to blast stage before, haven't you?  On my first cycle (at UCH) at also had a blast transfer but got a BFN.  For my 2nd tx and FET I had three day transfers with assisted hatching.  For me AH did the trick - may be worth a try.  As for NK cells, if I had those, I'd be hot footing it to the ARGC as they seem to be the most proactive when it comes to treating them.  UCH seem quite dismissive of them when I was there.  

Laura - Sorry to hear about your client.  Pleeeeeeease get married - you could have it videoed and aired live on the internet so we could see it - how fun would that be?  All your PR friends watching you say "I do"!!

Nix - Good on yer chickeroo for eating half a lemon drizzle    You deserve some indulgence after the sh*te few weeks you've had    

Steph - Hope Paul's tooth gets sorted soon.  Safe journey home tomorrow  

Hello Juicy - if you're reading this, then you're not doing any work  

This time tomorrow night I'll be on the plane home....yipeeeeeee.  Off to bed now xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh emma how exciting.  Maybe we should try to arrnge a PR gathering while your over? How long you over for? 

Right I give in I'm gonna give the cat a tin of tuna, poor thing she's as sexually fustrated as me, luckily for her a tin of tuna will prob hit the spot!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

anna the third said:


> Nix, he cannot say conclusively what the egg quality is - currently looking/trying to fertilise/analysing vacuoles are indicative but no more and dont even touch on chromosomes. Perhaps that's what he is saying?


You know what? I'm not looking for conclusions, just an unbiased professional opinion. I have seen proof that it _is_ possible to look at unfertilised eggs and say this one is good quality, this one isn't. But that is not to say that a good quality egg = a healthy baby or that a bad quality egg = a negative result/miscarriage etc.

Now if _that _ is what he's trying to say by telling me that it can't be done then he's STILL in the wrong because he should credit me with the intelligence to be able to make the distinction rather than just LIE and tell me that it can't be done. It wouldn't be so bad were it not for the fact that if I take him at his word then he is telling me that the eggs are faulty without even checking them. It leaves me wondering once again (I went through this after the previous cycle too) whether he is a liar or he is just uninformed/unwilling to see something that contradicts his position. I don't know which of those options is worse to be honest!

And the most frustrating thing about it is that I can't argue with him because I don't have 8 years of med school and 20 years experience to back me up. Oh no, to the "professionals" I'm just a "problem patient", an hysterical woman who's desperate to get pregnant and clutching at straws rather than listening to the great God Doctor and believing him to be all-seeing and all-knowing. This man actually looked me in my face after our no fertilisation cycle and told me I just needed to "accept" that it might never work. Red rag to a bull there I'm afraid. That's like asking me to accept that someone call me a n***** to my face. It ain't happening. Even if we get to a point of giving up on my eggs and going for DE or adoption, I will still always believe that this could have worked if the doctors had done their job right and examined every possibility instead of just taking the easy route and telling me it's my fault.

Sorry about that everyone but I had to "say" it and get it off my mind! He made me good and mad by making me doubt myself by chatting so much rubbish in my ears and it's all coming out now so rather than feel sorry for myself, I'm just getting angry at him instead. Phew... Rant over! Carry on ladies!
xxx

PS Laura - please don't say anything more about your cat or I am liable to post something that'll get me chucked off the boards for life. A horny cat - the possibilities for rude jokes are endless! And I dread to think where you're going to put that tin of tuna


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

well i certainly agree - they are paid a lot for a load of non statsically based "views" but to be fair to him, he can say if an egg LOOKS good but he cannot say if it ACTUALLY IS good. 

plenty of young women with good chrom eggs dont get pg - there's more to it than dat!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, sperm quality for a start but he won't look into that either!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix I will shut up about my horny puss now!! 

Nix - I hope you can get some answers from ARGC .... not long now.  Wish I'd been a dr... I'd get us all preggo I'm sure!  If its any consolation I think we are all problem patients on this thread!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hehe!  How did the tuna go down...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh she LOVED it!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I bet she did!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't you put the eggs in a bowl of water to see if they float? 

Juicy - thanks for that! Yes, Robert's put on a huge amount of weight since birth - more than a pound - so maybe I'm not poisoning him! I'll just carry on with the depressing expressing then, after your encouragement.

Nix - half a cake? What happened to the other half?

Lou - I may well give up too! But I've spent a fortune on the milking machine and nursing bras already...

Steph - ouch, re the abcess. Lucky the Jin has a dental bit! And so cheap, too - we're hoping to go back and get pete's gnashers done.

Laura - you won't jinx things! You are merely looking after their moral welfare!

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

JUst to say hello


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Thanks for all your positive vibes. 

I am starting my stimms tonight and I am really excited about it all. Terrified too though as Paul put a proper dampner on proceedings last night as he only sees things in black and white. The fact that my FSH was 14 and not the magic 10 or under was just us wasting our time in his opinion. I get so bl**dy   with him as he's never once bothered to do any research, all he goes off is what the consultants have said in our previous consultations. I then really started to doubt whther or not we should be cycling with an FSH of 14. Not what I needed at all!!! Anyhow, I've calmed down now and I am giving this my bestest positive mental attitude.

Laura - Just re-read some of the posts, congratulations on the wedding hun....ohhh that'll be lovely. What will your married name be??

Mirra - I hope Auntie Luc is my guardian angel for this cycle as I know that she'd want me to be happy and achieve my dream (she went through IVF for years and ended up adopting).

Beach - Hiya hun. How are things with you??

Steph - Good luck with your magical embie xx Give Ophelia a big cuddle from me.

Em -  

Nix -


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah   I've got everything crossed for this cycle, PMA chick, it will work    

I'm not bad, just in a bit of limbo land at the moment x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks hun. Have you made any decisions as to what's next or are you just taking a bit of time out?? xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Alot of research states it irrelevant what your fsh is, once its all over the place its all over the place and its only 14!  Its not 114!    I really think that is fine.  My friend did egg sharing with a fsh of 13 and she had twins and the recipent got one baby.  I really don't think FSH is a great indicator.... unless its really really high, but yours isn't.  

Oh and I'm not telling you all what my married name will be... you will all laugh!

Evening Beach... just seeing your name reminded me I forgot the lightbulbs!


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just been readings through the posts, you all write so much every day, its so hard to keep up!!  

Good luck to you all on your 2WW   

Swinny - Good luck with the stimms  , ignore your DH, men, they're all the same!!   

Sarah - Sorry about your news honey 

Nixf01 - YOU GO GIRL!!   I wish I had your [email protected] to say what I think to them! They all go by the book and cant see past their stupid stats! If you are willing, they should give you a go at anything, not lie in your face - CHEEK OF IT!!

Beachgirl - Hi Beachgirl   what a cool name!  

I have my first consultation with Jinemed on the 26th of July in London, hoping to go to Turkey maybe Sep or Oct (If they will have me!)
Hope you dont mind me joining your room  

Linz xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Miranda. I hope you do get through your BF probs but don't let anyone make you feel guilty if you decided to stop, Robert will grow into a healthy happy child as long as you are happy.

Laura, you just have to tell us what your married name will be now you have hinted that it is funny. 

Swinny - good luck with stimms. To be honest I don't even bother discussing the detail with DH, he wouldn't even know what FSH is!  He is always of the opinion "oh I'm sure it will work" regardless.

Steph.  Sending you lots of implantation vibes and babydust  

Emmachoc - safe journey back to the UK.  How long are you here for?

Nix.  Your Dr sounds very opinionated.  I hope your consult at ARGC goes well.

Anna.  You sound incredibly knowledgeable, you must have done so much resarch.

Hi to everyone


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all! Cor, what it is to have a bit of time! Formula feeding ROCKS  

I still feel like hell - chest infection, achey joints, hot and cold... But I've had some sleep, so it won't last long.

Thanks for your reassurance, everyone - it's so appreciated. My mate called the breast feeding lobby the Breastapo yesterday, which also made me feel better!
And TattyT reassured me today, too.

Hi, Linz! Best of luck for the 26th. try not to worry about arrangements - I'm sure it'll work out. It's so stressful trying to think about all contingencies, but in the end you just have to take a deep breat, write a few lists and cross your fingers it will work.

Sarah - my aunt was childless too and I was going to name my daughter after her is I had one. One of Robert's middle names is my uncle's though - think we've covered it! It's weird - we live in a bungalow and two of our close neighbours and the woman who lived in this house before are/were elderly women who hadn't had children. That made me paranoid that there was something in the air that would ensure I was childless.
The woman next door is so thrilled for us - she longed for children, but IVF wasn't invented then.

Laura - so... what's in a name? We won't laugh, promise!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- that's so sweet, I could cry again...how are you and Robert?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Romina aranged for DH to see a lovely dentist at the Jinemed this afternoon, who spoke almost perfect english - such a relief as because DH has a ventriculo-peritoneal shunt (plastic tube) running from his brain to his abdomen (due to hyrdocephalus complications when he had cryptococcal meningitis 6 years ago - this is when he lost his sight), he has to have antibiotics before any work is done on his teeth as bacteria can be dislodged and can travel through the bloodstream into the shunt (he has had it infected before and it nearly killed him  ), we were dreading having to try to explain it all to a foreign doctor. But this guy had trained in America and knew what we were talking about - he had a good look and said Paul has a severe infection/tooth abscess but so long as he gets seen at home in next couple of days and has root canal work and a dodgy wisdom tooth removed, he should be able to keep the teeth that the infection is under. He started him on some heavy-duty antibiotics and I have phoned our dentist at home and got him an appt for Friday. 

So impressed with the Jinemed! well we were before, but now even more so! 

*Linz* - welcome  an good luck at your Jinemed consult - will answer your PM once I'm home and back online 

*Mira* - get well soon hon  and tell Pete to come over and get his teeth done - the dental rooms are immaculate! and the dentist is great! 

Was sad to say goodbye to Ophelia and her DH tonight, and will be sad to say goodbye to Istanbul (for now - if I am pregnant would love to come back with the baby one day and show them where he/she was made  ) sorry for no more personals but gotta get up at 6 and is past midnight now! Night night and I will catch up with you all when I'm home 

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- wishing you a good flight home x

Off to bed now, night night x x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Night night Beachy   sleep tight


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Steph - travel back safely - so pleased you had another good experience with the Jinemed dentist.  I am full of admiration for your husband, and for you - you've been through so much...the meningitis must have been truly ghastly and then managing the shunt must be a worry too but you'd never know it because you're always so kind and positive, a real inspiration to a moaning minnie like myself!    Hope so much his tooth is fixed soon and (x 1000) that you are pregnant

Miranda - wow can't believe R has put on a pound - attaboy!!!  corks, no wonder he's getting loads of formula down! may he continue to flourish.  Sorry you're feeling ropey, what a shame.  I reckon your internet docs here prescribe a day of rest tomorrow - don't go out!  the weather's not going to be much cop anyway.  hope you are sound asleep as I type

Have enjoyed catching up on the rest of the day's activity - randy cats, disappearing cakes and a virtual battering for Nix's doc!!  good work!

Happy packing Emma !  
Welcome Linz, how exciting that you're off to Turkey too.  Keep us posted!
Hello Beachgirl 
night all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It is lovely, isn't it Beach? Robert's fine - very constipated (hasn't had a poo all day) but not screeching with hunger. I'll be glad when he's old enough for me to slip him some apple or prune juice - I know the agony of constipation  
Oo, I wish I had a crystal ball and could tell you when you'll have a child. I just know you will though. Are you still taking DHEA? Is there a chance of doing it naturally?

Steph - wouldn't you just know the dentists would be just as great as the tx docs? It'll be great to go over with all our babies. Have you named your embryo? We want to wish him/her well with a name!  

Juicy - tomorrow Pete goes back to work and it will be the first day I haven't made plans. Got loads to catch up on, but no actual meeting of people planned. So rest will be the order of the day I reckon.
He's prob put on a pound because he's holding on to it all! Poor wee bum. And you're not a moaning minnie! So there.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning

M<ir- yes have restarted the DHEA but there's so little chance of a natural pg...plus the way we've drank this last few weeks...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Can someone help me with info about DHEA.  I have done some research and have decided to take it for the next couple of months, it might not be long enough but I don't want to delay my next tx.  Anyway, I can't find info about what doeseage to take.  Also, if I start taking it before my consults with Guys and Lister do you think they will be cross?

Tracey


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey- this time I'm on 50mgs a day, 25 in a morning then another 25 at tea, last time I took 75mg spaced throughout the day.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The Lister were fine with me taking it Tracy!

I'd say 75mg a day if you're over 35, 50mg under.

Beach - how many people conceive by accident when they're p!$$ed as farts? I agree it's not best to hope for a natural pg, but it may happen, so good for you keeping up with the DHEA.

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Miranda, I have ordered some DHEA this morning.

How are you and Robert this morning.  I loved your comment about the Brestapo - it is so true!  I once considered becoming a breast feeding councellor if I had was going to make sure I gently helped people who had problems but in no way say breast was the be all and end all.  Althogh I breast fed for quite a while both Max and dear little Marcus settled much better at night when I moved to the bottle - saying that neither of them slept through the night until they were 2!!!  That was more my fault than theirs though as I was a soft touch giving them milk whenever they woke up and cried.

I am soon off my lovely smear.  If they say there is something wrong again and I have to delay my tx I will scream.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ew - I hate smears! But then, I've yet to find anyone who likes em.

So I'll have no unbroken nights for two YEARS, possibly?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon,

Tracey - Have fun at your smear.. my last one just before i went to turkey was amazing, the lady was really gentle and even took a few swabs as time before I kept having to go back for more as there was inconsistant cells. Really didn't feel a thing and when she said al done I was a bit shocked it was finished!

Mirra - On the triplet website they all reccommend a formula before bedtime as it takes longer to digest and hence they sleep longer!  

Beach - My friend who took 7 yrs to get preg went on a bender a month before she started her 1st IVF and thats the month she got preg!  So don't worry about the booze, Dr Laura says it just lubricates the cogs!  

I keep getting texts and emails from mates and family asking if I can speak to to friends of friends about IVF!  Already recruited my sisters friend to a cycle at Jinemed!  I feel like I should be getting paid!!

Well scan went well this morning, I'm low risk for most things, placenta's nice and high and fluid at neck is thin etc so all looking good. The midwife asked if in the next couple of months I'd like to go and look at the special care unit so think we doing that after my 20 week scan.  Seeing the babies was really amazing could have watched them all day.  They've booked me in for my 16 week scan and booking lady said 'I assume we'll be seeing you every 2 weeks' and booked me in for an 18 week scan too as its a bank hol week and they struggled to find 3 slots together... I said nothing even though consultant clearly wrote I'd have a scan at 16 then 22 weeks!  

Right off to pick my wee niece and nephew up from school and then back to there house for a game of wii bowling no doubt!

XX


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

wow Laura that scan sounds amazing - and a nice booking lady too!  I would have thought you'd have had scans every two weeks anyway so good for her, 6 weeks seems like a big gap with three of them to monitor.  It must be starting to feel very real now -have you started thinking about names?  

good luck at wii bowling. I have played tennis a lot and got no better at all - 
archery was the only thing I could score at!

Tracey,   you must miss Marcus so much.  So sorry  .  You must be glad now that you had all those extra hours with him in the night....  .  Let's hope the DHEA does its stuff for us all, you too Beachgirl.  

Miranda, poor little Robert's bum - any loosening today?  Could you give him a teaspoon of weak peppermint tea (cooled of course   ).  I read that somewhere - also that you can give fennel tea for colic.  

So glad you're having a restful day, even if you are without Pete.  Have the ABs kicked in?  I picked some up this morning for a chest infection.  I went to see doc about our transfer from homerton to barts and did the old 'while i'm here' about my cough and wheezing.  I've got a temperature and she said I should go home and rest!  I didn't of course because I had a meeting this morning but I'm 'working from home' tomorrow.  Yay!  I was so taken aback by her being sympathetic, I nearly wept - but she's a lovely motherly type who feels for our situation and freely admits I know much more about IF than her - she was reading a letter from the lister and asked me what ICSI is and then we had a chat about the clomid protocol etc!!

But thank goodness for ivf.  At least we will have had the chance to try, unlike your neighbour  - and your aunt? .  Anna - any thoughts today?


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, hope you're all well.  Laura how exciting to see your 3 babies, that is just so special to be having triplets.  It sounds like your hospital are great too, keeping an eye on those special bambinos in your tummy.
Well been a week since ET so only a week to go before the test.  This week has been fine, apart from some AF type pains but I know a lot can happen in this next week.  Trying to rest as much as possible but find that hard to do.  Went to see the  movie Mamma Mia yesterday, it was fab, really recommend it and just wishing the time away really.  Lots of pant watching going on I have to say  .  
Big Hugs to everyone
Carol
xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all.excuse me intruding.know sum ppl here from the lister link.hi juicy and allegria.i havent updated my profile but this time had only 2 eggs collected as oppos2 7 last time.had 2 transfer on sun both grade 1 4 cell i believe.jus hav been worried as had cramping pains all week and had thes pains last time but got bfn.my gp was horrible when i asked 4 another cert 4 next week.had 2 ring lister as he wants a fax askin what i had don at ec.was it a tube thru a insert in my tummy?i dont know.i was asleep with a ga!he asked me 4 a fax from lister.lovely dr parhkh rang me at 5.15p.m 2day and will fax 2moro.feel worried.c im at bout aat the sam e stage as u carol.berniex


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all.excuse me intruding.know sum ppl here from the lister link.hi juicy and allegria.i havent updated my profile but this time had only 2 eggs collected as oppos2 7 last time.had 2 transfer on sun both grade 1 4 cell i believe.jus hav been worried as had cramping pains all week and had thes pains last time but got bfn.my gp was horrible when i asked 4 another cert 4 next week.had 2 ring lister as he wants a fax askin what i had don at ec.was it a tube thru a insert in my tummy?i dont know.i was asleep with a ga!he asked me 4 a fax from lister.lovely dr parhkh rang me at 5.15p.m 2day and will fax 2moro.feel worried.c im at bout aat the sam e stage as u carol.berniex


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Juicy, thanks for your thoughts for Marcus.  Yes, I really miss him.  It helps to think how incredibly lucky I was to end up pg with Max at the time of the accident, not that he replaced Marcus but it did make a massive difference.  I can't imagine having lost Marcus to be going through endless tx waiting for another.

Carol sending you lots of     for a BFP for you.  How is the 2ww?


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Bernie, congrats on getting to EC and 2 more embies - though the 2ww is total torture, I'm sorry - and sorry your doctor is such a git!  you're having enough stress without having to haggle with him about a few poxy days off.  Keep thinking   thoughts and try to relax (heh, easier said than done, I know!)  Are you on as many box sets as Carol?  Hi Carol !

Tracey, that's so lovely that Max was a comfort to you.  It must have been so hard to be pg and grieving though  .  And sad that they didn't meet each other  .  He is very cute - it's a lovely picture of you both.  Really hope he has another brother or perhaps a sister before too long.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Tracey, how awful, sorry I've never noticed that on your sig before.  How utterly devastating.   

I'm off for a an early night... so tired and back to work tom.  

Night night.

XX


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear tracey i saw bout ur little boy when i was lookin thru posts the other day-dont think it was this 1 and thought how sad.then i realise u post on here a lot.think u the same age as me i am 43 on 2nd august.take care.thanx 4  post juicy.ru havin treatment at mo.i cant access avaitor on my internet on fone.good luck berniex


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi , Haven't been on for a while as not tx at present.  I'm due to start again on a short protocol at Woking but had my results of my AMH which they said was not great at 14.2, this really upset me as i'm only 34 and thought i'd got years ahead.  Could someone give me advice on this as I just feel they haven't explained it at all to me properly.  Is there a hospital that specialises in people with lower AMH, I also have a FSH of 6.  I apologise for no personals but wanted a break from it after my cancelled tx and haven't caught up yet! Hx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi h there r 2 different scales 4 amh i believe.me 0.5 which is not very good and my fsh has flucuated btwn 3 and 21.but im a lot older than u.me under lister who treat low amh-high fsh but u mite not come under that category.ru under nhs by any chance?sumtimes they dont explain things v well!bernie


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Beans!

Your AMH sounds fine to me - not immense, but fine. You have to divide it by 7.4 to get the lower figure, but that's about 2, which, while low, isn't on the floor. Mine was 0.69 at 34!

My FSH was normal, like yours - I think it suggests that while you won't get 20 eggs, the ones you do get will be of goodish quality.

Be lucky - cramping pains are normal - I had them up to 16 weeks!

Tracey - I simply can't imagine the pain of losing Marcus. The moment I do try to imagine it, it's just too much. You're so brave.  

Juicy - I switched back to mix feeding today, and after his morning bf he had a motion! He was so dehydrated on that formula alone. Also tried the minty colic relief - can't remember what it's called, but they all seem to be basically sugar.
God bless your doc! So wonderful to meet a medic who cares. Make sure you rest tomorrow and don't be doing any of that nasty working!

Laura - how marvellous is it to get to 12 weeks with them all intact! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh a full nappy - nice one Robert!!  and Mummy!  must be a relief.  I'm a martyr to it myself so i know what you mean   
Sounds like you've had an ok day then?    

I'm fine really thanks, esp now I'm home and don't have to cycle to work in the rain tomorrow!  You sounded worse than me with the achey limbs and cough.  hope you're on the mend


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie to let you know I got home safely earlier today - not impressed at all with the weather!  have gone from 30 degrees a day to 15!

Am absolutely shattered and up tomorrow to get DH to dentist, so can't stop/no personals - reallu looking forward to our own bed tonight  I will catch up over the weekend. 

No symptoms to report  at least I'm already halfway through the 2ww - will try to sort a ticker at the weekend too. And update the list! 

Thanks for all the well wishes - love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The weather is rubbish, isn't it? That's why we're all getting colds and flu I reckon. I haven't had an illness in nine months, so this is rubbish.  
Hopefully you won't, being all protected by pregnancy hormones Steph!

Juicy - being home makes you feel instantly better! A good night's sleep will help loads.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- glad to hear that you arrived home safely, wish your DH good luck with dentist


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning, Beach!

Anything planned for today?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- how are you and Robert?

Not sure about today, ALex is off and had planned to go to the Dales for the day originally but decided this weke that due to the crap weather we'd do something different, so thinking of going to Saltaire for the day.

How about yourself?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Going into town, then a barbecue at my parents' place for dad's swimming club. First of all, I want some sleep, but I don't know if that will happen!

The weather could brighten up?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We'd love a BBQ at some point this year...maybe we could do an indoor one


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I know - there have been no lovely summer days you fancy cleaning the barbecue for.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Miranda7 & Be Lucky, Thank you for the information, I'm private at Woking Nuffield so I kinda expected a bit more information but this has been the same all along really, my boyfriend found out about his motility when the consultant said well you obviously know you need ICSI! (no nobody told us the results) she then said oh i'm sorry did the nurse not tell you the results! Anyway Miranda I see that it happened for you and feel i'm similar in some respects so that keeps me going.  I'm going to try next tx and if it doesn't work I will probably move. I was under the Lister for my HRT treatment for PMS and the consultant normally recommends the lister so I will contact them but if anyone has anymore ideas it is much appreciated as just bit of a shock to the system.

Wish you all well. H x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

U welcome h.miranda u had crampin pains during the 2ww as well?my consultant said 2 go 2 a&e!but i dont really want 2 do that as u and carol hav experienced them!berniex


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

Just a quickie to say to Laura - you think your married name is going to be funny?  I think it's about time you got yourself on ********. Once you see what I got saddled with you'll know you have nuffink to worry about!  Just ask Mira.  I think she cheers herself after yet another night of interrupted sleep by logging on to ******** and laughing her  off at my name   In fact I only moved to France so I wouldn't be surrounded by people who think my name is hilarious - and also to finally have people pronounce it correctly!

Oh and welcome to Bernie! ...  Um, wasn't that the name of a dodgy 80's film?! 

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry haven't been here a while - work still manic.

Beans - your AMH is fine; as Miranda says it's not up there with the 22 year olds but it is fine! You are about 2 on the ng/ml scale which is the one used in the US.

Take a look at these links:

http://repromedix.com/documents/AMH.htm

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_chrupdate_0208.html

For the second one you have to scroll down a bit to the section "is FSH testing outdated?"

Repromedix is a really big lab in the US and they are pretty experienced on AMH results.

As you can see you are completely normal. There was some scale out there which suggested that on the scale you have been tested on (the pmol/l scale) 2-15 was "low fertility". I think that has become outdated now but you may find, if a nurse read your results, she was simply referring to the scale. They have moved the goalposts quite a bit on AMH since that scale. I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. Also, they will tell you your AMH cannot go up. That is also not true - a couple of us here have gone up on our AMH scores.

Miranda - Robert looks adorable!

Gotts dash - love to all!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, your name does cheer me up, Nix! I just have this vision of you answering the phone: "The F****** residence, the lady of the house speaking!"  

LilJen - how's the BMS working out?

Be lucky - there's a survey on here somewhere about AF pain in the 2WW and a high % of people with BFPs had em - don't fret!

Beans - the Lister has a good rep with PRs. We recommend the Jinemed in Turkey on this thread,as they've got more of us pregnant, and we've all had lovely times over in Istanbul having 'holidays' while we tx.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there - BMS not started yet Miranda - we are looking at taking the coil out at the end of the summer!  Right now we are househunting - going to rent for now cos of housing market.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, so all systems go on getting your relationship official and binding then! Such a good time in a partnership, when you both make your choice.

Right - must get my **** in gear and get out with the dogs and go to town. Sigh. Can't be bothered!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Miranda do you absolutely have to go to town?  Can't you go straight to BBQ (though I suppose the dogs won't walk themselves!)
I'm watching Loose Women and not even feeling guilty as there's not much doing in the office today, hurrah! i can do the work i've brought back on sunday!

have requested DH brings back some lemons later - may as well make a drizzle cake as have had it on the brain all week!


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks little jenny thats nice of you to show me the links.  I feel alot better now.

Juicy i'm with you on the drizzle cake - i've been eating the M & S one and its fantastic. Have a great weekend 

and thanks all for making me feel better.

H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beans - glad you feel better.  Also, nip up to peer support "pre-treatment" and there is a thread there which someone has started on AMH.  Theirs is 13 - lower than yours - and they have been told it is fine!  They were worried because they found the scale on google which indiated that 13 was low.  You'll see that ladies there are posting that above 5 is now considered ok on the pmol/l scale.  This is above 0.7 on the ng/ml scale.  Also, remember that none of these tests tell you everything!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

eek! Looks like it will be straight to the BBQ - Pete was in bed and he looked so peaceful I tucked us both in beside him and we've all slept till now! Bugger.

Never mind, there's always tomorow.

I'll give you my recipe for luscious lemon cake, Juicy - you won't BELIEVE how bloody gorgeous it is.

*Ingredients: * 
4oz butter
5oz sugar
1 lemon
1 egg
4oz self-raising flour
(I usually double or even quadruple these)

*Method:*
Heat the butter and sugar till they melt, then take off the heat and stir in the rind of the lemon
Whisk egg, then whisk into the mixture
Fold in the flour
Put in the oven for about 30 minutes at 180 until just firm, then heat 1oz sugar with the juice from the lemon and pour over

God, it's so... _lemony_ ...  And moist...

Anyhoo, I'm off to the barbie in the rain. Will be back later!

xxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

ahhhhhhh!!!!  that's so cute that you all had a nap together, how lovely!!!!  much better than town!  has R had a poo?

the weather's so gloomy, it's awful - still, you'll have fun at the barbie now that you're partially refreshed!

thanks so much for recipe - that looks fab, will give it a whirl!!  would it be greedy to slosh a bit of lemony icing on the top too


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Still here! Takes so long to leave the house now...

Add icing if you like, but make it a cheesey/yoghurt-based one or it'll be too sweet!

Yes, he's pooing again - gone back to mixed feeding like the sap I am!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

don't be daft, you're not a sap!!  jeez - you're just doing what you need to keep him healthy, and you sane, and whatever that involves is correct as it involves you employing your excellent judgment as his mother!
that's great that he's pooing!!
will swerve the icing  .  Have fun!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

God I'm so tired.  Left work early as shattered but couldn't sleep... I hate that.  

Mirra - I was talking to a guy at work who's wife had a babe about same time as you and they are now mix feeding as she just can't seem to give bubs enough, so they are formula feeding at night, I told him about you and I think that made him feel better.  He just came back from paternit leave today and looked at my belly and said... you do know you can't keep that a secret any more!  

Steph - My last 2ww went so quick, think its the day 3 transfer then the travelling home, half way how exciting! Are you testing early?

LJ - Oh house hunting how exciting!!  

Nix - I am friends with Mirra and Steph so find me and make friends!!  

Juicy - Mmmm drizzle cake, wish I wasn;t so lazy and would go and bake one. 

My friend is down from Devon over the weekend so that is nice, goona see if she noticed i'm preg or not, ot seen her since my hydro op last August. 

X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Isnt it a miserable old evening. I couldnt face going out so have a nice glass of red on the go and am about to spoil myself with the oh so healthy bangers and mash (I have eaten fast food all week burger and chips, breaded fish and peas, ready made pasta) i just dont have the energy to do anything else. The thing is, the more I eat of it, the less energy I have!!! 

I have been getting a bit down reading all of this AMH stuff. I thought mine was 0.7 - i then started at the Lister and found out that I wasnt the same as Miranda as on the Lister scale I am 0.1!! pretty sure there is no one else out there whose AMH is that bad and when I see people worrying about scores so much higher than mine it makes me feel crazy for having any hope at all!! And my fluctuating FSH had gone down to 13 but had gone up to 39 when I started my last treatment. I have this deep down feeling that i will be ok but that if i do get pg it will be naturally not with IVF but am so panicked that we may not 'catch' that good egg when it comes! Just got my AF after cancelled treatment and so that has made me feel pretty sh1t so prob why I am being so introspective. Trying to use a fertility monitor to try and get an idea of my very irregular cycle and praying for a natural miracle!! 

Sorry girls for depressing 'me' post but I am home alone and I had to get it off my chest!! 

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally -    Are you sure its on the other scale?  Sorry I've never had my AMH done so not much help.  Get that womb juice down your neck and try not to focus on the numbers.  You are very lucky to have the chance to try naturally, take your DHEA and work out your cycle and enjoy some nice nooky.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ally - I'm a fan of trying naturally with DHEA if there is no physical problem. I used a fertility monitor too.  
Beans - my AMH was 10 and I'm alot older - its only an indication and it can be overcome   good luck  
Mirra - Hope Bob is OK. Mixed feeding sounds fine as long as he gets enough.    A friend of mine is adamant she will breast feed and her baby is hardly growing. Emily is 2 weeks younger and over 2lb lighter at birth and she has caught him up now. Its sensible to top up I think  
LB - bump pic from you soon then? Especially if its that obvious now!  
Nix - can't you secretly give us a few more letters!?   I'm not on face book! 
Hi LJ - good news re co-habiting   Hope you are well. 
Had a 6 month and 13 month old today wrecking my house! Em was sat in her pink bouncy chair looking scared bless her!  
Love to all  
Nickster


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry if my post depressed you, we are all kinda in the same boat regardless of stupid test results.  At the end of the day it is all a gamble and depends what happens on the day.  I have had a cycle cancelled, my DP has really low motility so we could never try naturally.  Keep the chin up! It does happen and can happen and we all have bad days (see my posts). Good luck for your next tx. H x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yes unfortunately it is the that scale - couldn't bl00dy believe it!!!!

Would love to enjoy the nooky but my fella seems rather turned off by my baby obsession!! I was trying to fiddle with the monitor in bed this morning (I had promised not to do stuff like that and just be really relaxed) and he said " are you testing or something" I said " errr no - go back to sleep"!! I was so busted!! 

I have been reading and staying up to date with stuff so glad to see that your scan went well - you must be so relieved excited!! (and very tired!!)

Just tucking into my bangers while watching master chef!

A x

Whoops 2 posts in....

Beans - don't worry - it wasnt your post as such I read so much all the time and its a bit of a reminder of where I am - usually doesnt bother me too much as you say its all numbers but tonight my hormones are not helping! Really good luck to you too! x

Nicki - thanks so much - thats real living proof!!! - hope all well with you! 

To everyone else xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - I had bangers and mash yesterday.... with a huge pile of onions that seemed to cause some unfortuate wind!!  God what I'd do for some nooky!  For us we never could try naturally so sex has never really ever been associated with babies for us which is a bit odd, but nice too I think.

Nicks - I will try to sort a bump pic over the weekend!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

L - I was definately up for some comfort food - I am definately hormonal too as I bought 3 puddings in M&S!! I couldnt decide which one to have so..... thats one each for each of your babies so would be ok for you to do!!    only I am just eating for one!!!  Are you not allowed to have nooky   Yes you are lucky that you havent had your sex life affected by IF!! I always fancy nooky and then we have an arguement before I get it  

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I know it's hard but try not to get too despondent.   AMH is still very new and there is a lot they don't know about it.  Also, remember that, whatever they say, it can go up!  We've seen that happen a couple of times here.  Also, DHEA may well work to increase it.  I know at CHR in New York they were noticing that DHEA increased AMH and were attempting a randomised trial.  However, this had to be abandoned very recently because nobody was willing to risk being randomised to the placebo - and who can really blame them given all the great results on DHEA  So get on the DHEA and don't give up!  Also, I think Jennig here got a natural BFP with a very low AMH (and male factor).


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot to add - LauraB you have a bump already    Kate would be so jealous - it's our aunt's wedding on Sunday and she really wanted to be in a maternity dress for the occasion, but she just isn't showing enough!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh thanks little jen!! I get so up and down - I am on that DHEA but now keep getting worried its not the right one!! When does it end eh!! 

Maybe Kate can stuff a pillow up her front!!! That should do it!!  

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - Nope no nooky til next year and then I'll be so knackered I prob won't want it.  Sex in pregnancy is meant to be great too.   I'm certainly feeling the hormones... keep having rude dreams!    Mmmmm puddings... what were they?  I LOVE apple crumble. 

LJ - I have a huge bump, can't get into anything!  and I'm desperately tryin to hide it from people as well as don't want everyone to know I'm preg yet! Also I'm worried I'm so big so quick I wonder what I'll be like in a few months. Hope I don't burst!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LB- og course you won't burst, you'll look ace mrs mummy to three x x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

On Tamba there is a lady who had to have her tumy muscles stitched together after having triplets!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Laura - stop freaking yourself out!!! You will be fine - they wont all be 10lbs so you will easily accomodate them!! 

I will look the same as you in 6 months time if i carry on with the puds and general "well if i can't have a baby I am having a green and blacks chocolate bar, pudding, stack of toast, burger, milkshake, glass of wine, another pudding, midnight snack" etc attitude - I am going to pop before you do!!!!!

The puds were:

Profiteroles
Lemon poset cheesecake
raspberry pannacotta

Off to bed with my trio of puddings ....... I will post my 'pudding' bump next week!!!! 

A x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Gosh - in laws over, haven't had time to keep up with all the news!
Will try and catch up over the weekend, in the meantime a big hello to everyone from me!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Bugle  speaking of bumps, how's yours coming along?! 18 wks already....wow that's gone fast

Miranda...my cake sunk in the middle! I think I took it out of the oven too soon. Perhaps my drizzle distribution technique was slightly lacking too! Still, it all goes down the same way - yum!  thanks again

Laura, how soon did your friend notice your condition?!

Nickster, when i read your post, for a second i thought you'd said you were using a fertility monitor now - i was  !! and impressed  ! Hope Emily is well and recovered from the kiddy-whirlwind !

Ally sorry you got busted with the fert monitor! Pah, the amount of money I spent on pee sticks before realising there must be a problem - could pay for my drugs this cycle I reckon....doh!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi this site make me laugh - talking about lemon drizzle cake and pooh in the same post!

Well I suppose too much of the 1st might lead to the 2nd!

Honestly it nice to talk about normal as talking about ttc and ivf all the time would drive you do -lally.  Just going to contradict the above and talk about ivf.

I had to go to Kingston Hospital today as have developed a UTI which upset me a bit - suppose I had ec and et within 2 days of each other and this is my 3rd IVF this year and these things can.

Well only had to wait about an hour in all and was seen by quite a dashing doctor in their G.P service and given antibiotics - twice a day for 3 days.

Seeing my G.P on Monday - he will have to give me another weeks cert now and maybe I might need a longer treament.

Love to all

Bernie


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick update from me.

Just got the call to fly out tomorrow for DE Monday morning.

This is it - I hope and pray that I acheive a pregnancy this time. 

Speak soon 

odettexx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Odette

I just wanted to say a massive *GOOD LUCK*!

Everything criss crossed for you!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,  I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. all, I am feeling fat so decided to cycle into town 4 miles away - I havent' been on my bike for a year.  I made it two miles to the park and ride so abandoned the bike there and got the bus!  I also weant shopping which I shouldn't be doing as not only are we saving for IVF it is DH's 40th in October.  It doesn't help that he won't have a job after the 30 July!

Does anyone know what it means if AF comes 7 days early.  I always have a regular 28 day cycle so when I got a tiny bit of blood on Thursday I thought maybe all my BMS had paid off and it was an implantation bleed - as I there is no reason in theory why I can't get pregnant naturally I manage to convince myself most months that I am pg!!!  Anyway, it turned into full on AF yesterday, a week early.  I only had my failed IVF last months so maybe that is why.  If anyone has any other ideas let me know.

Also, I am meant to be having all by bloods ready for my consult at the Lister.  They said to have FSH measured on day 2 of cycle.  as I started AF on Friday it will be day 4 on Monday when I can get to the Dr to have the bloods taken.  Does that matter?

Sorry about the me post.

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Odette -   How exciting.  So how long til the embies are popped in?  I don't know the process really for DE, I guess its the same as for FET?

Tracey - 2 miles is better than none! Most places insist on FSH being on day2/3, I'd ring them and check before you go as they may want you to wait til next month.  IVF always mucked up my cycles for a month or 2 after, sure it means nothing.  

Steph - How did Dh get on at the dentist? How you feeling?  

Ally - So were you sick last night?? I just ate a cream eclair!  

Bernie - Hope you not feeling too grogy with that UTI.  

Juicy - My friend over in the morning so I'll let you know how long it takes her to ask about why I'm so fat!  

Bugle - School hols now?

Beach, Mirra, Emma and everyone I've missed - hello!

Well had a nice day, went to the park and had a BBQ and read my bok in the sunshine, was lovely.

XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Tracey - well done for the biking - I have been feeling fat too but I just lay around in bed all day (I think I may be feeling a bit depressed to be honest). So very well done to you - I kept on intending to go out for a walk, can't seem to snap out of it!! What did you buy!!! 

Anyway I think your AF being early is most likely to be to do with all the hormones from the treatment, so I shouldnt worry too much (but i guess if you are still worried ask your consultant when you speak/ see them next). Are you taking DHEA? I have seen this change peoples cycles a bit (I am not a dr - i have read this on threads here!!).

Well done for all PMA surrounding your pg each month!!!! Sorry it turned into AF tho!

FSH - I have seen that it is ok to have this done between days 2-5 so Monday should be fine (also hopefully not tmi but your day 1 is first full day of red blood, so Monday may be day 3??), just let them know what day it was done on. When are you starting at Lister?? I have had one round of IVF there (unfortunately cancelled due to no response - my bl00dy ovaries fault - not the Listers!!). I found them really really good but really busy! You really need to be quite demanding if you have questions etc but if you push you tend to get what you want!   Who are you seeing??

Laura - I wasnt sick but now i feel revolting and fat - really need to get my act together it is a vicious circle - feel sh1t so eat, then feel fat so feel like sh1t!!! Tomorrow is another day!!! (I have been saying that for 2 weeks!! 2 weeks since tx cancelled time to pull my socks up!!) Glad you had an eclair you deserve it!!!!

Hope you are all having good evenings whatever you are doing!! 

A x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

Monday is EC for the donor - dh needs to give sperm and they need to take a blood culture form me.
Et should be 3 days later.

The only advantage is that I don't have to go through EC.  Hurrah!

Hoping to chill out on the beach for a few days. 

Will keep you posted.

odettexx
ps say hello to the triplets for me


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ally - I'm sorry you are feeling so crap.  It is really hard isn't it when you feel down and you know getting up and about will make you feel better but you can't seem to force yourself to.  Maybe think "right I'm going to wallow in self pitty until xday then I'm going to snap out of it" then you are allowing yourself to be self indulgent for a few days knowing that you will do something about it at a specific time.  I really do know what you mean when you say you feel fat so feel down so eat.  

I just had a nice healthy fresh tuna with a salsa and no carbs for dinner.  The trouble is I am now craving something stodgy and sweet.  Already given in to a couple of squares of chocolate but I want to finish the lot.

I bought a a couple of cheap tops - the kind that hide my stomach - although then people think you are wearing a maternity top!!  I also bought a skirt for a friend's little girl - I just couldn't resist it and it was in the sale.

Odette - Good luck with your DE transfer.

Laura, thanks for the note about FSH.  I think I will get the bloods done and then if the Lister want to do them again next month I will. 

My consult is at the Lister on 7 Aug but I can't remember who I am seeing.

Belucky - what is UTI?  Obviously something not very nice, so I hope you feel better soon.

Juicy, did your cake sink in the oven or after you poored on the syrup.  I make a Nigella Lawson Lemon Drizzle and she says you have to poor on the syrup as soon as the cake comes out of the over, but then you have to leave it to go completely cold so it can soak in and the cake still hold together.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Laura b thanx 4 askin.me ok.tracey me lister 2 and im sure i had it day 4 or even 5 as couldnt get ther till my day off on thur.odette.wher ru goin 4 de?did it take a long time 2 come 2 that decision?my dh wanted me 2 really consider it after my last failed ivf.he hates the pain physically and emotionally ththat i went thru when it fails and de has a better chance of success.good luck.hi 2 everybody.berniex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Urinrl tracy infection!  Think different clinic worry more about the FSH timing, Barts always said  2-5 fine but Bourne Hall and Jnemed insicted in it being 2-3.  

Odette - So have you been taking drugs to get your cycle lined up or is it a natural cycle?  Oh how exciting!!!! Do you get to have all the donor's eggs or do they get  shared between a few people?  

Ally - I had a similar thing after my ectopic, went on for months. My advice would be to call some mates and booka few evernings out in.  I know you can't think of anything you'd least like to do but once you are out you will feel so much better.  I also got some st joh's wort tea... oh and I had counselling too for 6 months! I'm sure your not that bad, I was literally not getting out of bed etc.  Go ring somone now and make a plan to visit someone!  Honest you will feel so much better.

Bernie - Hope your on the mend soon.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

I've just been taking a nasal spray to down reg and estradiol patches to prepare my lining.

I waited roughly about 2 months to get a donor.

As far as I know I get to keep at least 10 eggs if the donor produces a lot of eggs.
Hopepfully there will be some to freeze.  I specialy asked for a donor form mid 20's to early 30's (no mid 30's) so that I could get a good result.

Bernie - It wasn't an easy decision but when I turned 40 I had to reconsider whether I wanted to have a 65 - 70%  chance for a de child or a 1% chance with my own eggs.  I had to give up my pride and accept that nature was telling me something.  

I still mourn my infertility but just want to move on to new possibilities - I'm tired of losing babies. I just want to be a mummy now whether its my own biological child or not.  And when I have that child it will be mine anyway because I would have nutured it and brought it into the world.

odettexx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh good luck odette.safe travellin bx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - I'm wishing you all the louck in the world.   Its a huge step but I KNow about 3 people who have used DE and they all extremly happy with there decisions... I've never known anyone who had regrets.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way................................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149768.new#new


----------

